# Dragon Age Origins Thread



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 27, 2009)

I can't be the only one who wants a change in pace from the FPS genre this time around and Dragon Age Origins maybe a hit IMO.   Dragon Age Origins is created by BioWare's Edmonton studio which will be released on November 3, 2009 for the PC and consoles.  This is a single player, computer role playing game (CRPG) that appears to work best with a game pad (not sure yet).   If you pre-order now you are suppose to get some sort of bonus at participating outlets.  

Dragon Age Origins is said to be be a spiritual successor to the Baldur's Gate series.  So that should give some of you an idea of what this game is all about.  This game will allow you to effect the outcome of the game based on the choices you make throughout it.   You will be able to issue order to other NPC either in real time or by pausing the game.  The game will allow you a rear person's view or an overhead view of the environment.  This game will have 3 upgradeable classes to choose from: the rogue, the warrior, and the mage.  The specialized  classes are Berserker and Templar for the warrior, and Shapeshifter for the mage.  The six character backgrounds are Human Noble, Human/Elf Mage, Dalish Elf, City Elf, Dwarf Commoner, and Dwarf Noble.  

The plot of the game is vague but the gist of it is dark heroic fantasy storyline.  Depending on who you character is you will start off in one of six Origin stories as a starting point.  This game is said to not use Securom protection but instead some sort of disc checking system.  

As for downloadable content this game is said to come with The Stone Prisoner and Warden’s Keep.  However, you may want to keep an eye out for the moddable content.  There maybe a large modding community once this game is released. 

Below is a preview of in game play:
Gameplay video with the developer explaining the demo.  It is par 1 of 3 parts to this video
Part 1
Part 2
Part 3 (action protion of the game)
video 1
video 2

*TOOLSET​*


> Create New Adventures – Forge your own environments from your imagination, or use the rich set of Dragon Age locations and artwork as starting blocks to build new, original campaigns, quests, or cut-scenes.
> Stage Massive Battles – Test your might in battle by fully customizing the combat and creature AI, allowing you to create detailed action sequences full of heart-pounding warfare.
> Be the Director - Create your own stories with the powerful cinematics editor that offers full control of the camera, voice and lip syncing tools, and a full character creator.
> Content Creator's Community – Join the BioWare Social Network where you can easily find tutorials, share content, chat with other creators, and get content updates for the tool


Source w/video




*PATCH 1.01​*


> [1]fixed potential corruption of character statistics
> [2]fixed portrait appearance sliders when importing a character from the downloadable Character Creator
> [3] fixed import for preset face settings from the downloadable Character Creator
> [4]made Easy difficulty easier
> ...



source




*PATCH 1.01b​*


> *Patch details:​*fixed potential corruption of character statistics
> fixed portrait appearance sliders when importing a character from the downloadable
> 
> *Character Creator​*
> ...


source





*PATCH 1.02​*


> *Balance​*
> [1]Daggers now apply 0.5 points of damage per additional point in dexterity and 0.5 points of damage per additional point in strength, as originally intended. This increases dagger damage for high-dexterity characters.
> [2]During combat, mana or stamina reserves now correctly regenerate more quickly when reserves are low. This allows players to occasionally use an talent or spell in the later stages of lengthy fights.
> [3]When exploring, mana and stamina now regenerate more quickly at higher character levels. This reduces downtime between fights.
> ...


Direct Link
source


*PATCH 1.02a​*


> *Patch details:*
> Many of the fixes affecting balance, gameplay, or plot scripting are already included in the Xbox 360 and PlayStation®3 versions of Dragon Age: Origins.
> 
> You do not need to download patches prior to Patch 1.02a. Downloading Patch 1.02a contains all previous patches. Downloading Patch 1.02a will provide you with all patch data available.
> ...



source



*Map of Dragon Age: Origins​*


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm getting this game.


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 27, 2009)

I pre-ordered the CE on the 18th.


----------



## olithereal (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm getting it as well. I have fate in BioWare!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Nope your not the only one, a thread was up just 2 days ago on it

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106862&highlight=dragonage+origins

Not many people seem to respond much on it though, I'll be picking it up most likely.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 28, 2009)

Odd that more are not interested in this game.  It doesn't look/play bad at all to me.


----------



## Anath (Oct 28, 2009)

Ill be getting it. I am thinking about pre-ordering but still waiting to see more footage. I played it for about 10 minutes a gencon indy. It was pretty sweet, however the version i had didnt have the "pause" mode and the ability to switch between your party members.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 28, 2009)

The only thing I find strange is that the graphics are pretty bland. I mean Biowares last SP RPG Mass Effect is just about 2 years old and has what looks to be far better graphics than this game. Otherwise it does look good.


----------



## Anath (Oct 28, 2009)

really? I dont think so. When i played the game i thought they were pretty good. It was a beta version and the game had no dips in framerate or anything like that. The 360 version did however.


----------



## Frick (Oct 28, 2009)

I think it looks good, even if it feels it's targeted at 15 year old boys. Sex and violence = mature, right?


----------



## Gjohnst4 (Oct 28, 2009)

Pre-ordered.  I want something to keep me busy till starcraft 2, this and torchlight will do


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 28, 2009)

all that oblivion feel and bioware developed it so it cant be that bad
if the graphics are better than mass effect thats decent


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 28, 2009)

It reminds me of WOW and i hate WOW.

I may get it tho.


----------



## Frick (Oct 28, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> all that oblivion feel and bioware developed it so it cant be that bad



Awww, you could turn off a pornstar with that talk.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 28, 2009)

*The videos below look like it's from the PC version.*

In game video 1
In game video 2
In game video 3

Edit:
Now compare it to the xbox 360.  IMO, I hope you get the same interactive menu system if I decide to use the 360 game pad.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Anath said:


> really? I dont think so. When i played the game i thought they were pretty good. It was a beta version and the game had no dips in framerate or anything like that. The 360 version did however.



Have you played Mass Effect, you can literally see the texture on your characters skin, this maybe looks as good as Oblivion from what I have seen. Maybe it will look better to me when I can actually play it?



Frick said:


> I think it looks good, even if it feels it's targeted at 15 year old boys. Sex and violence = mature, right?



How is that targeted at 15 year old boys? Almost any game for PC has violence in it, and sex is a part of everyday life, now if you start giggling like a giddy schoolgirl when you see it, that might say your not a mature person.



CDdude55 said:


> It reminds me of WOW and i hate WOW.
> 
> I may get it tho.



If there was no WoW there would be no FPS Doug, then who would you have as your avatar? Boom Headshot?  

It's not even an MMO, if you mean its a fantasy game, thats really stretching for it, you must hate Oblivion and Diablo then also?


----------



## Frick (Oct 28, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> How is that targeted at 15 year old boys? Almost any game for PC has violence in it, and sex is a part of everyday life, now if you start giggling like a giddy schoolgirl when you see it, that might say your not a mature person.



I don't know, I just get a slight The Witcher-feel when I see the trailers. It's darkness, it's evil, it's blood and gore and you're part of an elite group protecting the lands from an overwhelming evil force and I'm just sick of it and oh there's boobies. I actually think the game will be pretty good, but I still think all those things are for 15 year old boys. I want a game about philosphy combined with monster spanking that makes you wonder what life's all about and how everything reacts to everything and your attitudes towards it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 28, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If there was no WoW there would be no FPS Doug, then who would you have as your avatar? Boom Headshot?
> 
> It's not even an MMO, if you mean its a fantasy game, thats really stretching for it, you must hate Oblivion and Diablo then also?



 FPS Doug isn't much of a wow player, more COD4 and CSS.

I am just not a big fan of the whole leveling up and having to walk through the entire world to do/find crap. I might pick it up just for the hell of it, but its definitely not one of my most anticipated games.


----------



## Anath (Oct 28, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Have you played Mass Effect, you can literally see the texture on your characters skin, this maybe looks as good as Oblivion from what I have seen. Maybe it will look better to me when I can actually play it?
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Oh yea dude I bought mass effect twice once for 360 and once for pc. I am thinking that they are two totally different types of games geared toward a specific type of look. I agree with you that the facial textures look a lot better on mass effect. However, I think the other textures (character body, enviroment, etc.) Look very good. I also think the spells, fire, etc look even better.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 28, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> FPS Doug isn't much of a wow player, more COD4 and CSS.
> 
> I am just not a big fan of the whole leveling up and having to walk through the entire world to do/find crap. I might pick it up just for the hell of it, but its definitely not one of my most anticipated games.



Right, but he's not a main character on the show, I seriously cant stand watching that show, just way too over the top. Either way, without WoW it wouldn't have been made and he wouldn't be in existence.

If you dont like leveling you won't like RPG's, thats what they are all about, you are FPS Doug  Stick to those, heck even those have levels now.


----------



## Anath (Oct 28, 2009)

Yea not to mention this is more like a strategy rpg than a realtime rpg.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 28, 2009)

How so? I was trying to find out exactly how it played, I have watched the trailers, but not much else.


----------



## Anath (Oct 28, 2009)

Like you have full control over your entire party. So that you use strategy in a sense when pausing the game to determine each of your characters moves. They will do their own moves but it gives you greater control over what each of your party characters do. Just like a strategy game.


----------



## Frick (Oct 28, 2009)

Anath said:


> Like you have full control over your entire party. So that you use strategy in a sense when pausing the game to determine each of your characters moves. They will do their own moves but it gives you greater control over what each of your party characters do. Just like a strategy game.



That's been the case since ... forever. Baldurs Gate and Kotor was like that too.

If you watch the gameplay it shows that they do things on their own though.


----------



## Greenmousa (Oct 28, 2009)

Frick said:


> I don't know, I just get a slight The Witcher-feel when I see the trailers. It's darkness, it's evil, it's blood and gore and you're part of an elite group protecting the lands from an overwhelming evil force and I'm just sick of it and oh there's boobies. I actually think the game will be pretty good, but I still think all those things are for 15 year old boys. I want a game about philosphy combined with monster spanking that makes you wonder what life's all about and how everything reacts to everything and your attitudes towards it.



He is my new god


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Frick said:


> I don't know, I just get a slight The Witcher-feel when I see the trailers. It's darkness, it's evil, it's blood and gore and you're part of an elite group protecting the lands from an overwhelming evil force and I'm just sick of it and oh there's boobies. I actually think the game will be pretty good, but I still think all those things are for 15 year old boys. I want a game about philosphy combined with monster spanking that makes you wonder what life's all about and how everything reacts to everything and your attitudes towards it.



I think your dissecting it too much. I buy a game because it looks good, I could careless about whatever audience they are trying to target, if I am in it or if I am not, I buy it because I want it and it looks good. If no one else plays it so what, or if they intended a completely different experience than what I had so what. I hear philosy thrown around too much now days, everyone watching freaking animes and living "by the way of the sword" or high morales, whatever you want to call it. I get sick of my friends who at the mall would say something stupid about honor, like they are RPing in real life.



Frick said:


> That's been the case since ... forever. Baldurs Gate and Kotor was like that too.
> 
> If you watch the gameplay it shows that they do things on their own though.



Thats how Bioware does things, I didn't know in what sense he meant, so I asked, I think he knows as he was explaining it


----------



## qamulek (Oct 28, 2009)

Anath said:


> Yea not to mention this is more like a strategy rpg than a realtime rpg.



4 ways to play?

I for one hope the gambit system is robust enough to create a somewhat intelligent ally.  One of my biggest complaints about NeverWinterNights2 was that the default AI sucked.  I flat out couldn't play that game till I figured out how to get that one AI pack installed.  BaldursGate2(haven't played 1 yet) was fun, but I don't want to micro manage my allies for optimal performance x.x


----------



## Greenmousa (Oct 28, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I think your dissecting it too much. I buy a game because it looks good, I could careless about whatever audience they are trying to target, if I am in it or if I am not, I buy it because I want it and it looks good. If no one else plays it so what, or if they intended a completely different experience than what I had so what. I hear philosy thrown around too much now days, everyone watching freaking animes and living "by the way of the sword" or high morales, whatever you want to call it. I get sick of my friends who at the mall would say something stupid about honor, like they are RPing in real life.



I thought that ""So What" as a valid point was voided when the 90's ended.

Everyone thinks different when it comes to choose a game, some go for the graphics some for the story and some sadly for the benchmarking capabilities of the title, poor old Crysis. 

I preffer to play Icewind Dale 2 a thousand times than the Witcher (i ended the game and i like it but there's just no comparisson) 

I think that Kurgan points out a really valid point, this is not about philosophy or anime (wtf does anime have to do with anything, fuck anime) it's about a strange merge of the genre that happened in the last few years, phantasy gaming tried to take a more hardcore spin, and in my opinion kinda failed, The witcher it's the starting point as the really "popular" game (being other examples of RPG merges FALLOUT 3, BIOSHOCK, heck even MARVEL ULTIMATE ALLIANCE), a game that actually did a lot for the genre  even if it didn't respect the values of the Rpgs (and by this i mean, didn't COMPLETELY respect), it brought a lot of peopple from the action kinda game and merge them into RPGs. 

It's only natural that this, new rpg players wants to keep this thing going, they like to have something to lvl up (an offline WoW if you like) and the possibility to bash some dragons from time to time, the Story, profound arguments and all that kind of things it's clearly left to a second maybe third stance.

Now it's apparently good to see the main lead getting a blow job from a witch, ok great, but you must think about this. when all Real pen and paper rpg players see that, they will laugh and remember old D&D campaigns and maybe the rogue getting killed fro trying to pull such a thing with a princess but they will not see it as a part of the game, just a mere extra, some eye candy for like Kurgan said, a 15 year old kid. For adult players old rpg players pc or pen and paper this kind of stuff if not used wisely they may lead to a lesser quality gaming experience rather than a great RPG.

Rounding up RPGs evolved, maybe not for 100% good but they did, i do miss the old pause and save a whole kingdom games, and that's the reason why my laptop it's filled with old Bioware stuff, heck Arcanum still kicks some serious game ass. 

So let's all be happy the way things are right now, everyone has an oppinion, thanks to Tiamat we all think differently so let's rejoice on that, games are still coming and what's better, RPGs are still a profit in the gaming industry so well keep be complaining about shitty stories and nice graphics for years to come.

Happines and prosperity to you all!


----------



## Anath (Oct 28, 2009)

Frick said:


> That's been the case since ... forever. Baldurs Gate and Kotor was like that too.
> 
> If you watch the gameplay it shows that they do things on their own though.



I know... and I know... I never said it wasnt from the above games. Also I also said in one of my previous posts that they did have control over themselves.


----------



## Nailezs (Oct 28, 2009)

i am definitely getting this game. it looks awesome, and the choreography looks very nice as well


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 31, 2009)

I hope they continue to support this game after release.


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 31, 2009)

I got my shipment confirmation email yesterday, should be delivered Tuesday.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 1, 2009)

I just did a preorder at impulsedriven.com. With the coupon code "survey-2009", I got the digital deluxe edition for $51.

I don't game much these days, but I'm looking forward to this one...


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 1, 2009)

looks really good im thinking of buying it also
isnt there a character creation tool out now or soon?


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 1, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> looks really good im thinking of buying it also
> isnt there a character creation tool out now or soon?



Yup, nothing special though.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Nov 1, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I hope they continue to support this game after release.



I completely agree but I hear that the modding option are great so maybe the community will do it like with Oblivion.

I preordered this game, it sounds great.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 4, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I completely agree but I hear that the modding option are great so maybe the community will do it like with Oblivion.
> 
> I preordered this game, it sounds great.



Did that pre-order come in today?  

Does anyone have any impressions on this game yet?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Nov 4, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Did that pre-order come in today?
> 
> Does anyone have any impressions on this game yet?



Yes, sir it did. 

It's still early but I'm liking it so far. First of all I'm a fan of rpgs (not mmos) so keep that in mind. I can't comment on the story yet. I am surprised by the graphics. They did away with the D+D ruleset which has it's ups and downs.

It's actually like a PC game and not a console port. I'm not sure how they pulled this off with a game pad. The camera controls are also very good unlike say NWN2. The UI is also very good.

Like I said it's early and I haven't gotten the chance to play it much but so far so good.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 4, 2009)

My rig keeps freezing after about ten minutes of play. It has done this four times now, with one BSOD.


----------



## Nailezs (Nov 4, 2009)

update drivers?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 4, 2009)

If you've updated your drivers and all else seems fine then down clock your CPU and see how you fair in the game.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 4, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> If you've updated your drivers and all else seems fine then down clock your CPU and see how you fair in the game.



OK, I have the 195.39 Forceware installed.

The freeze happens on lowest video settings and at 1024x768.

I will try downclocking, but I can run Oblivion on high settings with my current setup. 
Is DA more demanding on the system? Looking at Everest while in game (ALT/TAB), I see my GPU temperature at 50° and my cores at 48°/47°.


----------



## Nailezs (Nov 4, 2009)

it might not be the demands, just the total system config, from the bios to the os. crysis will not run on my system with 4 gigs of ram, i just get constant BSOD's, but runs(ran) awesome with 8 <shrug>


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 4, 2009)

OK, for Crysis I can understand, but DA does not seem all that demanding, from looking at the requirements, that is.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 4, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> OK, I have the 195.39 Forceware installed.
> 
> The freeze happens on lowest video settings and at 1024x768.
> 
> ...



Also check to see of 195.39 are stable drivers.  If not install an older driver.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 4, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Also check to see of 195.39 are stable drivers.  If not install an older driver.



How would you recommend I check the drivers for stability?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Nov 4, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Also check to see of 195.39 are stable drivers.  If not install an older driver.



I'm not hearing the best things and my performance was off in a couple of games. I found 191.07 to be pretty decent and 186.18 is rock solid for Vista and 7, imo. Either way a game should never cause a BSOD. Could be a driver, some other software or hardware issue.



Arctucas said:


> OK, for Crysis I can understand, but DA does not seem all that demanding, from looking at the requirements, that is.



Check out the OK, for Crysis I can understand, but DA does not seem all that demanding, from looking at the requirements, that is.[/QUOTE]"]quad core scaling on this game, impressive.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 4, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I'm not hearing the best things and my performance was off in a couple of games. I found 191.07 to be pretty decent and 186.18 is rock solid for Vista and 7, imo. Either way a game should never cause a BSOD. Could be a driver, some other software or hardware issue.



Try the 186.18 drivers then and see how things work out.  If all is well then go to 191.07 and leave it at that for the time being.




Arctucas said:


> How would you recommend I check the drivers for stability?



Do a search to see if others with that driver are having similar problems with similar issues.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 4, 2009)

I see, I thought you meant to try a stability test application.

I am waiting on the EA support chat, I was on earlier and the CSR had me update DirectX (which was already updated) .NET (which I also had already installed a later version than he linked) and C++ 2008 (which was an update over the C++ 2005 I had installed) but none made any difference. 

I will see if EA has anymore suggestions.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Nov 4, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> I see, I thought you meant to try a stability test application.
> 
> I am waiting on the EA support chat, I was on earlier and the CSR had me update DirectX (which was already updated) .NET (which I also had already installed a later version than he linked) and C++ 2008 (which was an update over the C++ 2005 I had installed) but none made any difference.
> 
> I will see if EA has anymore suggestions.



You do realize that 195.39 is a beta driver release?


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 4, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> You do realize that 195.39 is a beta driver release?



Yes.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 4, 2009)

OK, went back to 191.07 WHQL, but it seemed to crash even quicker!

I see 1.5GB of memory usage (normal is ~400MB when the system is idle), but both CPU cores at 95%-100% even when at the start screen.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok, I wonder if anyone else's having this problem:

I preordered the CE version at Amazon back in September, downloaded the character creation tool on oct 15 proceeded to create a new character and created my account at Bioware' Social site (beta!!) uploaded my character and lo and behold... it never showed up in my profile even after numerous attempts, I said to myself: "don't panic, it's a beta and it should be ready for you to upload your character on release date." 

Finaly got my copy yesterday, installed it, proceeded to Bioware's site to redeem my codes for new armor, new quests and items I got from playing the flash game. I enter my codes and nothing happens... no download link on the site or my game menu... No signs of the charater I created either.

I tried downloading the character creator program again, reinstalled everything, created a new character and still nothing... What gives?

Contacted support and still waiting for a reply... Anyone else on the same boat??


----------



## Nailezs (Nov 4, 2009)

whats the CE version give that the regular one doesn't?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Nov 4, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> OK, went back to 191.07 WHQL, but it seemed to crash even quicker!
> 
> I see 1.5GB of memory usage (normal is ~400MB when the system is idle), but both CPU cores at 95%-100% even when at the start screen.



I would install 186.18, people have been complaining about recent Nvidia drivers and it is a known solid driver. If that doesn't help I would start doing some stress testing. Linpack would be a good place to start.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 4, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I would install 186.18, people have been complaining about recent Nvidia drivers and it is a known solid driver. If that doesn't help I would start doing some stress testing. Linpack would be a good place to start.



I will give it try.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 4, 2009)

Nailezs said:


> whats the CE version give that the regular one doesn't?



Copied from Amazon:



> The Dragon Age: Origins Collector's Edition for PC Bonus Items include:
> Tin case.
> Bonus DVD including:
> A making of documentary
> ...



Would be nice If the extra stuff worked, don't get me wrong, I'm really psyched about playing 
this game but Bioware droped the ball on DLC IMO.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 4, 2009)

15th Warlock said:


> Copied from Amazon:
> 
> The Dragon Age: Origins Collector's Edition for PC Bonus Items include:
> Tin case.
> ...



I got all my DLC no problem, here is what I did;

Went to the dragonage.bioware.com/redeem site, entered my codes. Then open DragonAge and went to Downloadable Content and all the DLC automatically downloaded and installed. I even went and bought the Wardens Keep.

So with all that, I cannot even play the game due to it constantly freezing up.

I am currently chatting with EA (for the fourth time today) about a solution, but no luck so far.

The last guy said I needed to unplug my printer from the PC.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 4, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> The last guy said I needed to unplug my printer from the PC.



WTF???

For me the DLC is a no go, haven't even tried the game yet as not even the character I created can be accessed even after uploading it many times, I don't want to use the game's character creation as then I will not have access to the ring that you get from using the creator tool, it gives you +1 to all your attributes.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 4, 2009)

15th Warlock said:


> WTF???
> 
> For me the DLC is a no go, haven't even tried the game yet as not even the character I created can be accessed even after uploading it many times, I don't want to use the game's character creation as then I will not have access to the ring that you get from using the creator tool, it gives you +1 to all your attributes.



That was my thought exactly, but I tried it anyway, Of course, it did not appear to make a difference, the game still freezes.

Now this latest guy says I need to create a new Admin account and after uninstalling DA using my current account, to reinstall it under the new account. But, how will that affect my saved games and the DLC? I got disconnected before I could ask, so I am back in the queue , only 25 minutes to go!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 4, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> That was my thought exactly, but I tried it anyway, Of course, it did not appear to make a difference, the game still freezes.
> 
> Now this latest guy says I need to create a new Admin account and after uninstalling DA using my current account, to reinstall it under the new account. But, how will that affect my saved games and the DLC? I got disconnected before I could ask, so I am back in the queue , only 25 minutes to go!



Good luck on that man, I hope you can start playing ASAP, sucks to have the game and not being able to play it. Me, I can't wait to get off of work at seven and I'm off tomorrow, hopefuly I can solve my problems and start playing too!


----------



## olithereal (Nov 4, 2009)

Runs flawlessly on my side, never drops below 60fps and not a single crash after 5 hours.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 5, 2009)

Well, the new Admin account idea, as I expected, was worthless.

Back in the chat queue, only 35 minutes to go!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 5, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> Well, the new Admin account idea, as I expected, was worthless.
> 
> Back in the chat queue, only 35 minutes to go!



Did you down clock your CPU to stock yet?


----------



## Greenmousa (Nov 5, 2009)

olithereal said:


> Runs flawlessly on my side, never drops below 60fps and not a single crash after 5 hours.



Same thing Here, Ye Old Phenom 9600 BE for the rescue

Basically ATi 4850 and Phenom 9600 BE, 1920 x 1028 everything in Ultra High except for the AA filter that it's only on x2... 6 hours straight, no crashes VISTA 64, Ati 9.8 i think it's all goooooooood (Bruce allmighty like)

Highly recommend the game, if you play it from the RTS point of view it's nice, but the OTS playstyle it's more suitable for the blood flying and the gut spilling 

So the game isn't too heavy in requirement, cheers for Bioware!


----------



## Kreij (Nov 5, 2009)

On my rig (in specs) I have no problems at all at 2560x1600.
Everything maxed with no AA.

I do notice in close battles a slight hesitation in mouse movement, but that is not becuase of the game or hardware, it's me being unsure what to do when I realize I am getting my butt handed to me 

I think the freezes crashes are either hardware/driver related, of perhaps not having the latest version of something like the c++ redistrabutable. Check the event log to see if the system is reporting anything when the failures occur.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 5, 2009)

i cant seem to beat the ogre in the tower....


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 5, 2009)

gahhhhhhh im getting unsettles were are the SS? iv waited forever and now im sad because evyone is talking about how awesome it is but no one in my fav TPU communit has even spoiled me with SS. easyrihno i am thoroughly disapointed.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 5, 2009)

Can anyone provide some screenshots of this game, thanks!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 5, 2009)

Ok just need one answer to this question to decide if I should paly this game or not.

Will it quinch my thirst for more oblivion/morrowind RPG like gameplay?

Or at least is it as fun as it?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 5, 2009)

Tool set has been delayed.  No ETA at this time.  source

Dragon Age Origins Forum


Character Creator and the BioWare Social Network


----------



## Greenmousa (Nov 5, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok just need one answer to this question to decide if I should paly this game or not.
> 
> Will it quinch my thirst for more oblivion/morrowind RPG like gameplay?
> 
> Or at least is it as fun as it?



Hell no, it's not like morrowinds nor oblivion. Think of it as the spawn of a threesome between:

THE WITCHER
NEVERWINTER NIGHTS 2
and a tiny touch of D&D ONLINE.

Nevertherless the fun it's great man, it's a good RPG solid content, solid story, heavy political implicances on how do you even create your character, for example having a tatoo or not having one will change the way story goes, and so on . My advice, DO TRY IT!.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 5, 2009)

here i am fighting the ogre. it is not going well...
note: sorry i coulnt upload a bigger picture because tpu restricts uploads to 2 MB


----------



## Frick (Nov 5, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> note: sorry i coulnt upload a bigger picture because tpu restricts uploads to 2 MB
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091105/do.png



And thank god for that. 

Anyway, I really don't like the DLC. There are things coded into the game, yet you have to pay extra for it. DLC as a whole is pretty bad imo. They should make proper expansions instead instead of these expanded patches.


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 5, 2009)

What tactics have you guys learned?



Spoiler



To beat that first ogre guy I had to turn my main (warrior) to an archer and set him on auto attack while I switched to the temp-mage and spam all the ranged magic I could. It was tough to do but after a few tries I finally got the bastard down. The ogre just hits too hard to have more than 1 melee on him. And he does that instant-kill move which is pretty annoying.


two dragon age threads..can we consolodate them?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok so far the game is pretty fun. However, what I don't like is having to focus on more than one character.

I chose a Mage and thats all I want to worry about. You can give me a party to fight by my side but please don't make me have to level them up or worry about new weapons and armor for them. I'm having enough trouble learning my mage, shit. 

The sad thing is I'm not getting far (In other words I keep dieing) because my party sucks ass due to me not paying any attention to the mofos and I really don't want to.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok, seems like Bioware's servers are coping with the high traffic finally, all DLC's working fine now, this morning the download links finally showed on the game menu, I was able to access the character I created back in October, and I also received the codes for the two bonus items I got when I preordered the CE from amazon, plus a $10 credit towards my next purchase from them, I'm a happy, happy camper now.

Game runs flawlessly at 1920x1200 with everything maxed out and 4xFSAA 16xAF, It doesn't seem to require much to run at max details for being a new PC release, I guess that's how PC gaming's gonna be now that developers are just porting their games from consoles with some minor graphical enhancements and higher res textures. 

I'm so glad I had my day off today, played 8hrs already and I'm hooked! The bonus DVD includes some funny videos and I'm listening to the awesome soundtrack as I type this, man, I hadn't been so excited about a game since Oblivion came out... 

In other words, the game is awesome!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 6, 2009)

15th Warlock said:


> Ok, seems like Bioware's servers are coping with the high traffic finally, all DLC's working fine now, this morning the download links finally showed on the game menu, I was able to access the character I created back in October, and I also received the codes for the two bonus items I got when I preordered the CE from amazon, plus a $10 credit towards my next purchase from them, I'm a happy, happy camper now.
> 
> Game runs flawlessly at 1920x1200 with everything maxed out and 4xFSAA 16xAF, It doesn't seem to require much to run at max details for being a new PC release, I guess that's how PC gaming's gonna be now that developers are just porting their games from consoles with some minor graphical enhancements and higher res textures.
> 
> ...



Yeah I really liked the music myself. Going to have to get the soundtrack. The main menu song is what got me.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 6, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah I really liked the music myself. Going to have to get the soundtrack. The main menu song is what got me.



Just finished listening to the whole soundtrack, there's an interesting re-mix from the main menu song at the end, you might want to check it out


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 6, 2009)

Interesting thanks for the tip.  And I want to make others aware that this game is designed to play with several characters at once not just one. So if you are interested in just one character at a time you will need understand that this game is played differently.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 6, 2009)

Dang I'm so pissed with my first boss fight. He throws a rock the likes is yards away and it some how hits me. Or he will be chacing me stops to start his attack (swings his arm) I'm still running get 30 feet away and his arm (which doesn't even touch me) hits me.

Another thing, why is it some times I can use my potions and then other times I can't? I'm trying to heal here but ever time I use it it just displays the name of the potion and does nothing. 

Whats it for if I can't use it when I need it most? HELP! (this happens during the boss fight when my health is really low)

Figured out my item problem. Apparently you can't use any item while your running. HOW FING GAY!

ugh...


----------



## Kreij (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't think you can drink a potion while someone is beating the snot out of you.
Makes sense.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 6, 2009)

Kreij said:


> I don't think you can drink a potion while someone is beating the snot out of you.
> Makes sense.



No its not when they are attcking me, its when I'm running. You can't use potions (or anything for that matter) when your running.
I can't even attack while I'm running. 
 :shadedshu


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 6, 2009)

Hmm, so it takes some getting use to.  Has anyone tried to surround their opponents and attack that way?


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 6, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Dang I'm so pissed with my first boss fight. He throws a rock the likes is yards away and it some how hits me. Or he will be chacing me stops to start his attack (swings his arm) I'm still running get 30 feet away and his arm (which doesn't even touch me) hits me.
> 
> Another thing, why is it some times I can use my potions and then other times I can't? I'm trying to heal here but ever time I use it it just displays the name of the potion and does nothing.
> 
> ...




easy way to beat that orc, is send your mage to the corner and have him chase you in circles and the mage will keep shooting him, then half health hell go foir the mage usually and then you have to pull him off the mage or just focus all your party on him, youll probably ulose 2 guys but hell be dead.

AND HELP ME! i cant be the amry of the undead at the Village....the ones in the castle anyone there yet? is there any stradegy i can kill like 40 of them then i just run out of stuff and my people die! UGH!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 6, 2009)

i feel like this game gets harder as you go if you make poor upgrade decisions along the way


----------



## olithereal (Nov 6, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> easy way to beat that orc, is send your mage to the corner and have him chase you in circles and the mage will keep shooting him, then half health hell go foir the mage usually and then you have to pull him off the mage or just focus all your party on him, youll probably ulose 2 guys but hell be dead.
> 
> AND HELP ME! i cant be the amry of the undead at the Village....the ones in the castle anyone there yet? is there any stradegy i can kill like 40 of them then i just run out of stuff and my people die! UGH!



Lol yeah dude, I had to restart this part so many times myself....it`s a bit easier once you are in the castle, but still hard as fuck.

I used to just get overwhelmed by the undead at some times....I was doing alright but always dying...slowly.

The way I did it, I would only send one guy fighting the undeads that were already in the village with the Militia and send my 3 other guys halting the waves of undead coming each 30 seconds or so...so I could really concentrate on defeating the waves of enemy that would overwhelm us otherwise...This way I had time to kill pretty much all of the undeads, or almost, before the other wave hit.

@Easy Rhino, yeah the game does feel like it gets harder and harder...I freaking LOVE that game.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 6, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i feel like this game gets harder as you go if you make poor upgrade decisions along the way



Speaking of poor decisions, I think I will start over now that I know more. I can't even get through the Grey Warden ritual part because my character is a tower of suck.

I think the phrase "Your journey has ended" is now burned into my lcd screen from appearing so many times.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 6, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Speaking of poor decisions, I think I will start over now that I know more. I can't even get through the Grey Warden ritual part because my character is a tower of suck.
> 
> I think the phrase "Your journey has ended" is now burned into my lcd screen from appearing so many times.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 6, 2009)

STUPID WAVES!!! im going to get the stone golem! GRRR


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 6, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> easy way to beat that orc, is send your mage to the corner and have him chase you in circles and the mage will keep shooting him, then half health hell go foir the mage usually and then you have to pull him off the mage or just focus all your party on him, youll probably ulose 2 guys but hell be dead.



Thanks, sucks that I can't really use my main character to kill the dick and have to resorte to cheap tactics.  


Easy Rhino said:


> i feel like this game gets harder as you go if you make poor upgrade decisions along the way



Yes, most certainly



Kreij said:


> Speaking of poor decisions, I think I will start over now that I know more. I can't even get through the Grey Warden ritual part because my character is a tower of suck.
> 
> I think the phrase "Your journey has ended" is now burned into my lcd screen from appearing so many times.



Wow I thought I had troubles, I at least managed to get through the initiation part. Your not  using your abilities fast enough or not enough at all. I found that if I spam my spells it helps to kill faster. Some times I would freeze and be like "wait, wait wait, 7 was what spell?" and then die.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 6, 2009)

heh, one of the reasons i dont really like RPGs is the amount of problem solving you have to do to win the game. i do enough problem solving in real life  which is why i stick with FPS generally and RTS.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 6, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> heh, one of the reasons i dont really like RPGs is the amount of problem solving you have to do to win the game. i do enough problem solving in real life  which is why i stick with FPS generally and RTS.



Well I wouldn't say thats true for all RPGs. In fact I'd say some of the most hardest puzzle oriented games I have played have been FPS (Portal) or Third Person Shooter like Resident Evil.

I'd say most people don't like RPGs due to the time it takes to travel or level up, it gets too time consuming and most people are lazy to do that.

FYI, this game has had no problem solving quest or anything atm.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 6, 2009)

can you tell me the name of that soundtrack, im gonna see if its for download on Zune


----------



## Kreij (Nov 6, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Wow I thought I had troubles, I at least managed to get through the initiation part. *Your not  using your abilities fast enough or not enough at all.* I found that if I spam my spells it helps to kill faster. Some times I would freeze and be like "wait, wait wait, 7 was what spell?" and then die.



That pretty much sums it. I don't have any spells which may be part of the problem.



Easy Rhino said:


> heh, one of the reasons i dont really like RPGs is the amount of problem solving you have to do to win the game. i do enough problem solving in real life  which is why i stick with FPS generally and RTS.



I write software, which is basically all problem solving, to relax after playing games.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 6, 2009)

Kreij said:


> I write software, which is basically all problem solving, to relax after playing games.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 7, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> STUPID WAVES!!! im going to get the stone golem! GRRR



Ok I tried what you suggested no use.

The fing Golem just goes for the mage no matter what. 

So he kills my mage and leaves me with no way to hurt him. I found it better to just run in small circles and let the swords people distract him while I throw some spells at him.

I'm still GOING MAD HERE! He just charged and COMPLETLY MISSED ME (I WAS RIGHT BEHIND HIM) and I still got hit..... 

YAY! I DID IT!

lol it was my fault the whole time. What I ended up doing was healing my team mates before they died. I forgot I had to do that... Argh. Then they lasted longer and helped me win.


----------



## newfellow (Nov 7, 2009)

This looks to be the best RPG ever built. Absolutely insane and hell I base this on video I did see from friend playing. 100% most pick game.

I mean WOW. 

Don't even really care on issues people are saying this just looks unbelievable although seems to need some drawing corrections seems at least on video I saw objects are not drawn from like 1cm higher landscape and could sure use some high quality texture pack. Also wonder on this tools set, if the game engine works this damn well this is gonna be having some serious modding community I'd say even better than Neverwinter Nights ever had.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 7, 2009)

*Dragon Age: Origins Toolset release NOW!*



> Create New Adventures – Forge your own environments from your imagination, or use the rich set of Dragon Age locations and artwork as starting blocks to build new, original campaigns, quests, or cut-scenes.
> Stage Massive Battles – Test your might in battle by fully customizing the combat and creature AI, allowing you to create detailed action sequences full of heart-pounding warfare.
> Be the Director - Create your own stories with the powerful cinematics editor that offers full control of the camera, voice and lip syncing tools, and a full character creator.
> Content Creator's Community – Join the BioWare Social Network where you can easily find tutorials, share content, chat with other creators, and get content updates for the tool


Source w/video


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 7, 2009)

*Dragon Age: Origins Patch 1.01 Released*



> fixed potential corruption of character statistics
> fixed portrait appearance sliders when importing a character from the downloadable Character Creator
> fixed import for preset face settings from the downloadable Character Creator
> made Easy difficulty easier
> ...




source


----------



## Kreij (Nov 7, 2009)

Lol ... I'm not sure I want the patch. Looks like they are nerfing difficulties because people are complaining it's too hard.

Kreij : You play DA:O?
Easy Rhino : Yeah
Kreij : What version?
Easy Rhino : 1.01
Kreij : N00b !!!

Lol ... No offense ER.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 7, 2009)

DAMMIT, is there any way i can stop steam from automatically updating the game on me! AAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 7, 2009)

DAM YOU STEAM!!!!!, guess i ill just bump the diffucult i will not have my iratness taken away from me


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 7, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> DAM YOU STEAM!!!!!, guess i ill just bump the diffucult i will not have my iratness taken away from me



I'm glad for this update. Maybe now I can actually play the game and have fun rather then die all the time.

Even they must of thought it a tad bit odd to actually apply a FIX for it in the game.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 7, 2009)

... and all the world bowed in a moment of mourning. For the spoken word of those that prophesied had come to pass. The long great tradition of warriors immune to the fear of death and dedicated to the cause were no more. The world was no less evil, but that evil was deceiving the heart of those who fought so as to think that the world was a kinder and gentler place. 

No more would great busts be carved into the walls of the Halls of the Valiant. No more would the bedtime stories for the children be more than nursery rhymes. In all it's glory, the land would perish. Not from an invading army nor a terrible plague, but because it's people no longer had the will and the stamina to fight.

Sit tight, good lady. in your waiting room and fear. Sit tight, good fellow, in your stables and fear. Sit tight, good warrior, in your ale house and fear. For there is no longer anyone of strength with the will to take up arms in your behalf.

Pray for a swift end when chaos reigns.
As the prophets foretold the chaos would have a number ... and it would be the one and his follower who was but a hundreth of his master ...  and they shall be called 1.01

Yeah, it's late and the beer tastes good.. lol


----------



## Greenmousa (Nov 7, 2009)

I can't really understand what you guys found so difficult, it's a standar RPG, just use pause, i mean... Icewind Dale, Baldur's Gate, Temple of elemental evil, Neverwinter Nights, Arcanum, it's PAUSE AND THINK or DIE, i reaaaallly don't see any other way around it this is not the witcher nor oblivion where your mad skillzzzz for moving the character around has a true impact on the combat, if you ever played Final Fantasy XII on PS2 youll know about Gambits, this game (DA:O) uses a very similar *cough* Steal! *cough* system regarding the automatic control of NPCs during combats, if you learn to master tha set up of the auto party management you will be able to play with your character alone and watch the rest of the group act on theyre own BUT with absolute control on what they do. I really advice you to learn how to work the auto party management thingy, i assure you, your game experience will improve.

The game it's not that hard At all, you just need to stop, think and play in a more relaxed-enjoy the view-and the splortching blood kinda way.

I hope this helps, my experiences with the game so far are great, it's fun and challenging, the perfect amount of both


----------



## Frick (Nov 7, 2009)

I haven't played that much yet but it's not that hard. I play on normal btw. That ogre in the tower wasn't hard either. Ranged human rouge btw.

Anyhow, I really miss a system for queing orders. Now it's so boring and annoying to pause -> do something with every character -> pause -> do something again and so on. I just focus on my main character, turn on some sustained abilities and heal the others when needed.

Also, this DLC thing really grinds my gears. You buy a game for like $40 and they want you to fork up another $20 on the release date to do what? Get some extra equipment? A few more quests in a game that already have like 100 hours of gameplay? It's retarded. WHAT HAPPENED TO PROPER EXPANSIONS!!?!!


----------



## Frick (Nov 7, 2009)

Spoiler



Is there a way to get the key to Sten's cage without harassing the Mohter?


----------



## olithereal (Nov 7, 2009)

Frick said:


> I haven't played that much yet but it's not that hard. I play on normal btw. That ogre in the tower wasn't hard either. Ranged human rouge btw.
> 
> Anyhow, I really miss a system for queing orders. Now it's so boring and annoying to pause -> do something with every character -> pause -> do something again and so on. I just focus on my main character, turn on some sustained abilities and heal the others when needed.
> 
> Also, this DLC thing really grinds my gears. You buy a game for like $40 and they want you to fork up another $20 on the release date to do what? Get some extra equipment? A few more quests in a game that already have like 100 hours of gameplay? It's retarded. WHAT HAPPENED TO PROPER EXPANSIONS!!?!!



It's not like you are forced to pick it up...What's the difference if it would have came out in a month, or now? I mean no one really cried about those DLC on Oblivion or what ever..


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 7, 2009)

Frick said:


> I haven't played that much yet but it's not that hard. I play on normal btw. That ogre in the tower wasn't hard either. Ranged human rouge btw.
> 
> Anyhow, I really miss a system for queing orders. Now it's so boring and annoying to pause -> do something with every character -> pause -> do something again and so on. I just focus on my main character, turn on some sustained abilities and heal the others when needed.
> 
> Also, this DLC thing really grinds my gears. You buy a game for like $40 and they want you to fork up another $20 on the release date to do what? Get some extra equipment? A few more quests in a game that already have like 100 hours of gameplay? It's retarded. WHAT HAPPENED TO PROPER EXPANSIONS!!?!!



Umm. There are expansions for sale for many titles. It just usually takes much longer to release them.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 7, 2009)

Frick said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to get the key to Sten's cage without harassing the Mohter?



Yes, just choose the non violent dialog. 

Btw, it was hard because I would get hit when he never hit me (The rock golem that is)

Anyways game is playing nice and smooth as it should now with the fixed Normal Difficulty.

I've played way harder RPG's than this (Like Demon's Souls) difference being that there was always away to beat a boss and that dieing was accepted and anticipated so the game was built around that.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 7, 2009)

olithereal said:


> It's not like you are forced to pick it up...What's the difference if it would have came out in a month, or now? I mean no one really cried about those DLC on Oblivion or what ever..



Not sure how much they cost in Dragon Age (Points to Money) but oblivions was cheap. Plus it felt like expansions cause they expanded to the game later after they felt the majority of the people had actually beaten it.

The way their expansions are embedded makes it seem like part of the game already. So why wouldn't you just include it? Point being they just want you to spend your money. Although I will say this, I suppose since the game is long already and they took the time to add a few extra hours here and there they deserve to charge for it. Iono I'll just look on the bay for them so I'm not worried.


----------



## olithereal (Nov 7, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Umm. There are expansions for sale for many titles. It just usually takes much longer to release them.



Yeah that's my point. Why have the DLC ready for months but just keep waiting to release it like most do? I'm not gonna get it until I'm done with the main plot and with most of what is available to me...I don't feel like I have to get it just because it's there like a lot seems to think..

@Aphex, yeah they could have waited a few weeks or month until people are done with the game to release it, but if it's ready already, why not now? I think it's a bad financial move tho.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 7, 2009)

i've given up. maybe i will go back to this game later!


----------



## Frick (Nov 7, 2009)

olithereal said:


> It's not like you are forced to pick it up...What's the difference if it would have came out in a month, or now? I mean no one really cried about those DLC on Oblivion or what ever..



The difference is that these ones were there for sale even before the first patch. They created them to begin with, as a part of the game yet they didn't include it in the game itself. DLC in it self is not so bad on its own (even if I look at them as expenseive patches) but this material really should have been included in the game imo.

Anyway, the mother doesn't give me the key to Sten with the non violent option. Let's harass some priests then!


----------



## olithereal (Nov 7, 2009)

Frick said:


> The difference is that these ones were there for sale even before the first patch. They created them to begin with, as a part of the game yet they didn't include it in the game itself. DLC in it self is not so bad on its own (even if I look at them as expenseive patches) but this material really should have been included in the game imo.
> 
> Anyway, the mother doesn't give me the key to Sten with the non violent option. Let's harass some priests then!



Try to pick the girl in the bar, and have her in your party, she'll help you deal with the mother in...peaceful ways.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok now I'm fighting undead and find they are immune to my staff's attack, lol this game keeps getting better and better.

I have no other staff and have resorted to using my hands lol. At least 1 damge and a miss is better then 0 damage all the time. Fing M#@$ F#%@# STAFF OF W$#% HELL!


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 7, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok now I'm fighting undead and find they are immune to my staff's attack, lol this game keeps getting better and better.
> 
> I have no other staff and have resorted to using my hands lol. At least 1 damge and a miss is better then 0 damage all the time. Fing M#@$ F#%@# STAFF OF W$#% HELL!



I think undead are immune to cold.. well some of them are anyway.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok by being cheap and fighting them lil at a time and leveling up to get the shapshifter i was able to slowly beat them.

This thread is serving great as a venting place for me. If it weren't for this thread I don't think I  would be making it through this game.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 7, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i've given up. maybe i will go back to this game later!



Alas the hero has fallen and i find myself yet again balencing the fate of the world on my shoulders. Fear not solaris for no matter how far you venture down the road of darkness. in the darkest of nights the coldest of thoughts or the most difficult of days. in the end it is your job to preserve the light and with that. your quest remains simple. now go fourth and venture off may tyr travel in your footsteps.


damn im good.


----------



## Polarman (Nov 7, 2009)

This game looks pretty darn sweet. I'll wait a few months before i decide to make this a buy.

A few patches later and a price drop will make this title much better in my book.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 7, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> Alas the hero has fallen and i find myself yet again balencing the fate of the world on my shoulders. Fear not solaris for no matter how far you venture down the road of darkness. in the darkest of nights the coldest of thoughts or the most difficult of days. in the end it is your job to preserve the light and with that. your quest remains simple. now go fourth and venture off may tyr travel in your footsteps.
> 
> 
> damn im good.



Art thou using a English to Dragon Age text converter?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 7, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Art thou using a English to Dragon Age text converter?



nay. be their no doubt in my natural but humble ability of speaking his majestys english.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 8, 2009)

*OMFG.* 

I cant beat the first F***ing part of the game........ON NORMAL. I'm using a human rogue.


*My problem:*


Spoiler



I'm at the part where I need to go up the tower, kill all the dark spawn and light the signal for the king to ambush the dark spawn but I keep getting killed RIGHT when I walk in and get hit with a trap and then exploded by a sorcerer. I've tried using arrows and just going straight in. NOTHING works. I've done it 13 times now f*ck this.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Nov 8, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> *OMFG.*
> 
> I cant beat the first F***ing part of the game........ON NORMAL. I'm using a human rogue.
> 
> ...



Pause a lot and deal with one enemy at a time. Try to shoot the closest enemy with an arrow and draw them into the trap. Make sure to concentrate all of your party members on one enemy at a time.

I thought people were exaggerating about the difficulty.


Spoiler



I just used every potion that I had in one battle where I had to kill the undead in that village and I had a lot of potions.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 8, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Pause a lot and deal with one enemy at a time. Try to shoot the closest enemy with an arrow and draw them into the trap. Make sure to concentrate all of your party members on one enemy at a time.
> 
> I thought people were exaggerating about the difficulty.
> 
> ...



I did exactly what you said, but I cant lure the enemies over to me with my arrows because ALL the enemies have arrows and they all shoot me at the same time and I'm dead in like 5 seconds then they finish off my party, whoever leads gets killed by arrows and that god damned mage blows my party up every time and I don't have enough potions. This isn't even a f***ing boss fight.


I've tried 20 god-damned times now. 

*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-*


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 8, 2009)

Spoiler



I had to go straight for that mage..ALL mages deal insane ammounts of damage. Gotta take them out. Weird I dont remember it being _that_ difficult... maybe I just got lucky (or you are unlucky). Is there a way you can draw them to you using the hold-party command?


----------



## olithereal (Nov 8, 2009)

Killed my first dragon tonight 
Notice the amount of potion left in my skillbar? that's how close to failing I was. Damn thing was tough as hell....dropped like 20 items tho, good money.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 8, 2009)

If you install the 1.01 patch and get the following message:

"This application has failed to start because the application configuration is incorrect."

Install the Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Service Pack 1 Redistributable Package ATL Security Update for x86 regardless if you are on x64 or x86 (Dragon Age is 32-bit so it requires the 32-bit libraries).  The download you need after following that link is labeled as "*vcredist_x86.exe*" with a size of 2.6 MB.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ninkobwi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I had to go straight for that mage..ALL mages deal insane ammounts of damage. Gotta take them out. Weird I dont remember it being _that_ difficult... maybe I just got lucky (or you are unlucky). Is there a way you can draw them to you using the hold-party command?



Even when I go straight for the mage I still die, I'm going to have to restart and play a warrior as my Rogue cant do shit.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Nov 8, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> Even when I go straight for the mage I still die, I'm going to have to restart and play a warrior as my Rogue cant do shit.



Don't you have 3 warriors with you? My Mage kicks a**.


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 8, 2009)

Is anyone else finding a huge lack of equipment? I've run through my first darskpawn area and didnt find a single upgrade..and that's after killing a Revenant. My weapon is soo old. I'm nearly level 8 and lucky to have a tier 3 weapon.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 8, 2009)

Ninkobwi said:


> Is anyone else finding a huge lack of equipment? I've run through my first darskpawn area and didnt find a single upgrade..and that's after killing a Revenant. My weapon is soo old. I'm nearly level 8 and lucky to have a tier 3 weapon.



Felt that way. But you will run into merchants soon enough. I'm a mage though and I haven't found nearly as many staffs as I would have liked so far.

I'm glad the mages gets immunity to other mages spells sometimes.


----------



## Frick (Nov 8, 2009)

olithereal said:


> Try to pick the girl in the bar, and have her in your party, she'll help you deal with the mother in...peaceful ways.



To late! 

And yeah, it is a bit short of good stuff.. But then it feels pretty good that not every single item is a +5 Awesomeness of Furyleetness Warhammerblade.


----------



## olithereal (Nov 8, 2009)

I started getting new worthwhile equipment at like level 8-9. Reedsteel stuff is pretty good.


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 9, 2009)

so im the only one who selected a dwarf


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 9, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Don't you have 3 warriors with you? My Mage kicks a**.



All I have with me is alister my dog and a mage.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome tip I didn't know about till now.

You can hit H to keep your stupid Party members from following you.

Helped me a lot to win at the castle.

Remember Folks the power of H!


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 9, 2009)

Am I the only one getting tired of every fantasy game being basically a Tolkien rip-off with the same races, classes, and even strikingly similar lore? I mean, it's fantasy, use a little imagination. Don't get me wrong, I love getting immersed in a midevil world, I'm just tired of that world always consisting of elves (who always love nature), dwarfs (who always live in mines), and humans (who are of course always greedy). The quality of a story is unfortunately hindered by a backdrop that has little originality to it. Tolkien did the story fantastically, then many others did it semi-well, we don't need to keep rehashing it, let the elves rest.

Nonetheless I have enjoyed this game so far, and anything Bioware touches is golden, even if the tale carries little original. I'd just like to see some new fantasy.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Just starting my game now, whats the class differences? It seems that every race of Warrior has different end classes. So whats the difference between a Dwarven Noble and a Human Noble? And what about the Commoners? Whats their difference from Nobles? I'm looking to be a Dwarven Commoner as it sits, I would like to have a heavy hitter, but with some protection to be on the front lines unlike the rogue classes.

And as far as I can find from google searches, I think they cover the party classes, like Shapeshifter, which I can't see any option for anywhere, Berserker sounds cool, but I'm not sure if anything turns into that.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 9, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Am I the only one getting tired of every fantasy game being basically a Tolkien rip-off with the same races, classes, and even strikingly similar lore? I mean, it's fantasy, use a little imagination. Don't get me wrong, I love getting immersed in a midevil world, I'm just tired of that world always consisting of elves (who always love nature), dwarfs (who always live in mines), and humans (who are of course always greedy). The quality of a story is unfortunately hindered by a backdrop that has little originality to it. Tolkien did the story fantastically, then many others did it semi-well, we don't need to keep rehashing it, let the elves rest.
> 
> Nonetheless I have enjoyed this game so far, and anything Bioware touches is golden, even if the tale carries little original. I'd just like to see some new fantasy.



Yeah I agree, the only thing original are the names and this is what brought me to respect the Elder Scroll Series so much due to there bold move to introduce there own classes.

Its nice to play the classic style though, brings a certain feeling to it every time and Bioware has every right too go back to the classics, they put all there originality into Masseffect, thats good enough for me.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 9, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just starting my game now, whats the class differences? It seems that every race of Warrior has different end classes. So whats the difference between a Dwarven Noble and a Human Noble? And what about the Commoners? Whats their difference from Nobles? I'm looking to be a Dwarven Commoner as it sits, I would like to have a heavy hitter, but with some protection to be on the front lines unlike the rogue classes.
> 
> And as far as I can find from google searches, I think they cover the party classes, like Shapeshifter, which I can't see any option for anywhere, Berserker sounds cool, but I'm not sure if anything turns into that.



I'm not sure I never took the time to study them, I just know what you should based on what information it gives you about each class at the beginning.

You learn certain things along the way depending on your class (I think) and how your story unfolds. You get a chance to learn Shapeshifter if you want and others like Blood Magic (taught by demons) if you please.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 9, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'm not sure I never took the time to study them, I just know what you should based on what information it gives you about each class at the beginning.
> 
> You learn certain things along the way depending on your class (I think) and how your story unfolds. You get a chance to learn Shapeshifter if you want and others like Blood Magic (taught by demons) if you please.



The classes it gives info on, but theres like roles to choose after classes, like Dwarven Warriors can be Commoners or Nobles. Nobles are clad in armor, commoners have 2 small swords. But they dont say what difference they are, it just gives their back story, like Noble is blah blah blah fight for the land and such, where is commoner isnt played up so much.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 9, 2009)

I started over with a warrior.  -Lets see how this goes.


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 9, 2009)

you guys should read the manual... each race/class combo has a slightly different starting skill. Elven warriors for example are given an archery skill for free. Dwarf rogues are given combat tactics...

Just picked up the Shale Golem..god he's such a badass.


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 9, 2009)

just finished the game morrigan got a child from my dwarf


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Nov 9, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> just finished the game morrigan got a child from my dwarf



Bastard use spoiler tags.


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 9, 2009)

it is not a spoiler!!!! finish the game and then come pack, mayby you will be a little smarter by then


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 9, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> just finished the game morrigan got a child from my dwarf



Thanks I always wanted to do that chick. Did you do anything special to get her to like you? Or does she just dig short people, cause I'm an Elf?


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 9, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Thanks I always wanted to do that chick. Did you do anything special to get her to like you? Or does she just dig short people, cause I'm an Elf?



just gave her some gifts and got her to like me like bioware told use "players choises will effect the game drastically"


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 9, 2009)

Game keeps crashing on me. it was perfectly fine for the last 3 days and now it has crashed twice.

I didn't change anything with my computer.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 9, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> Game keeps crashing on me. it was perfectly fine for the last 3 days and now it has crashed twice.



I've noticed that this game raises my GPU's Temp higher then any other game. My normal temp with games is like 70C but with this game my GPU0 goes as High as 90C and GPU1 as high as 85C.

As a result I've had crashes related to my GPU, such as the "Display Driver has stopped responding"

Perhaps your issue is relatively the same?

If your OCing I would lower the clock on your GPU and monitor temps.


----------



## olithereal (Nov 9, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> Game keeps crashing on me. it was perfectly fine for the last 3 days and now it has crashed twice.
> 
> I didn't change any thing with my computer.



There is one part where I got 3 or 4 crashes during it...it might be the same as me.



Spoiler



It's when you are into the Fade in the Circle of Magi tower and you take the form of the Golem. I got a few crashes when I was destroying the Heavy Gates for some reasons.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 10, 2009)

One of the crashes occurred when i had the game alt-tabbed. And another when I launched the game, and just now The game crashed when I was playing it and I lost some progress..


----------



## olithereal (Nov 10, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> One of the crashes occurred when i had the game alt-tabbed. And another when I launched the game, and just now The game crashed when I was playing it and I lost some progress..



Did you patch? I personally didn't and haven't had any crash appart from these in the quest stated above.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 10, 2009)

Ninkobwi said:


> you guys should read the manual... each race/class combo has a slightly different starting skill. Elven warriors for example are given an archery skill for free. Dwarf rogues are given combat tactics...
> 
> Just picked up the Shale Golem..god he's such a badass.



I got mine on Steam, care to post those descriptions from the manual? I went with a Human Noble and am going to use 2 handed weapons.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 10, 2009)

I think it says in your character creation screen (scroll to the bottom of the elected option).


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 10, 2009)

Can someone explain to me the Map Markers/Waypoints to me?

Sometimes it will show me where to go on my maps and then most of the time I'm left wandering around to my own demise. Is there a fix or is this just how it is?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 10, 2009)

That's just how it is.  Some quests don't have any markers.


Anyone figure out how to make poisons?  I have a character that can but I see no way to craft a poison.


----------



## olithereal (Nov 10, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That's just how it is.  Some quests don't have any markers.
> 
> 
> Anyone figure out how to make poisons?  I have a character that can but I see no way to craft a poison.



Does your character have Potions making? If so just open this menu and at the top of it you`ll have the choice of either Trap Making, Poison Making, or Potion Making. Poison should be available to you if you have the skills.

A simpler way would just be to open your skill tab and click on the Poison making skill, you can even put it in your action bar!


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 10, 2009)

Well I've had no more crashes with the game. 

I decided to be an evil bastard, BUT its hard! The game makes me feel bad when I try to be evil. But Morrigan likes it.

On normal with a warrior I'm actually able to kill things, I couldn't do anything with my Rogue.

BTW Both of my 4870's run at 75-76C with their fans at 72%, I upped the fan speed to 80% to keep them cooler. But the noise sucks, luckily I wear headphones so it not a big problem.


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 10, 2009)

Alright here's a makeshift resource of what starting class/combos do:

Racial Benefits
Humans: +1 str, dex, magic, cunning (warriors get shield bash)
Elves: + 2 willpower, +2 magic (warriors get pinning shot)
Dwarves: +1 str, dex +2 con, 10% chance to resist hostile magic (Warriors get dual weapon sweep)

Background Benefits:
Human Noble: Combat training
Magi: Combat tactics
City elf: Coercion
Dalish Elf: Survival
Dwarf Commoner: Stealing
Dwarf noble: combat training

there are some other class-specific stats too, but they are pretty basic. IE: warriors start with more hp than mages..etc.


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 10, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> Well I've had no more crashes with the game.
> 
> I decided to be an evil bastard, BUT its hard! The game makes me feel bad when I try to be evil. But Morrigan likes it.
> 
> On normal with a warrior I'm actually able to kill things, I couldn't do anything with my Rogue.



Rogues depend on traps and poison a lot I think. Not my gamestyle personally, but some of those poison-bombs are ridiculously effective.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 10, 2009)

Anyone else annoyed by the long load times?


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 10, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Anyone else annoyed by the long load times?



go get yourself a better drive then


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 10, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> go get yourself a better drive then



He's running raid, his setup will have faster times on everything than yours for HDD's. I have heard this game has big time load issues, like if you go into a castle it will load all of it (which takes forever) then when you switch through floors (person who was describing made it sound like that was a load screen, I know rooms are not) that the load times are much shorter since it's all load.

I havent got to test it a bunch myself, but thats just what I had heard.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 10, 2009)

I think something is up with the game.

My loading times vary, If I go to the same place twice at one time it would have loaded fast and another it would take 3 min. Its almost like the game makes up stuff as it loads, so I think. It would explain my random loading times.


----------



## syker (Nov 10, 2009)

i will say this right now. one of my friends bought the game recently. he has a really good graphics card, but the game still looks like @#$%. not only that, but none of the gaming websites has any good information about the game yet. my friend kept getting killed in the first fight scene. i was just watching... it took him about forty (no lies!) tries to finally get past that. 

i will just stick with PWI. this game hardly looks like it is worth the money.


----------



## Inioch (Nov 10, 2009)

Well, I know I seriously suck, because I play with the 1.01 patch at normal difficulty. I've had to reload a couple of times, but my elven warrior seems to be quite nice. The important thing: I'm freaking loving this game!!!! Just ask my girlfriend


----------



## syker (Nov 10, 2009)

another thing: the quests. they are hard as hell, even on normal. my friend has some of the most updated software and hardware, but his computer LAGS LIKE HELL. thats just it. it is a crappy game hardly worth the money. the graphics are not the best. i will just wait for Starcraft 2 to come out so i can kick some @$$. i am thinking about borrowing the game (not buying!) the game from my friend so i can see exactly what it looks like. by the way, he is using a laptop, so that MAY be the reason why. anyone having the same problem as him?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 10, 2009)

It is hard but and can throw you off a bit from having fun but you still end up enjoying the game. I'll admit that I'm not palying as often as I can because I really don't look forward to coming deaths.

If you plan ahead, stock up, camp, learn from your mistakes and are at least 10% wise you will get past any hardship you encounter in this game.

Graphics are fine on my end. Its cause he is on laptop.


----------



## etrigan420 (Nov 10, 2009)

syker said:


> another thing: the quests. they are hard as hell, even on normal. my friend has some of the most updated software and hardware, but his computer LAGS LIKE HELL. thats just it. it is a crappy game hardly worth the money. the graphics are not the best. i will just wait for Starcraft 2 to come out so i can kick some @$$. i am thinking about borrowing the game (not buying!) the game from my friend so i can see exactly what it looks like. by the way, he is using a laptop, so that MAY be the reason why. anyone having the same problem as him?



No, the graphics are not the best...this game is *not* about eye candy, it's a story driven game.  I'll take a good story over good graphics any day.

The laptop is the problem.  Game runs butter smooth for me.  Has he played with the settings at all?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 10, 2009)

etrigan420 said:


> No, the graphics are not the best...this game is *not* about eye candy, it's a story driven game.  I'll take a good story over good graphics any day.
> 
> The laptop is the problem.  Game runs butter smooth for me.  Has he played with the settings at all?



Agreed its all about the story, a very very long story with multiple paths. First game I've played that is so open ended in its story line. Graphics are not to shabby either.


----------



## syker (Nov 10, 2009)

dont forget that some gamers look at the screenshots and decide if it is @#$% or %$#@ (crap or good). if a story is good, i may play it. but if the story is TOO long and starts getting old, then i will quit it. for instance, Fire Emblem was a good storyline but the level 20 max?! and i heard that this game's max is 20 too. is that true? if so, no! i will never play this game (kicking and screaming*)!


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 11, 2009)

there's no level limit in this game. and quit your trolling. google some gameplay videos - thats way better than looking at screenshots.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 11, 2009)

Ninkobwi said:


> there's no level limit in this game. and quit your trolling. google some gameplay videos - thats way better than looking at screenshots.



Really? Awesome! I thought it did have a lvl 20 limit. lol this is so much better now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 11, 2009)

syker said:


> i will say this right now. one of my friends bought the game recently. he has a really good graphics card, but the game still looks like @#$%. not only that, but none of the gaming websites has any good information about the game yet. my friend kept getting killed in the first fight scene. i was just watching... it took him about forty (no lies!) tries to finally get past that.
> 
> i will just stick with PWI. this game hardly looks like it is worth the money.





syker said:


> another thing: the quests. they are hard as hell, even on normal. my friend has some of the most updated software and hardware, but his computer LAGS LIKE HELL. thats just it. it is a crappy game hardly worth the money. the graphics are not the best. i will just wait for Starcraft 2 to come out so i can kick some @$$. i am thinking about borrowing the game (not buying!) the game from my friend so i can see exactly what it looks like. by the way, he is using a laptop, so that MAY be the reason why. anyone having the same problem as him?


The game doesn't look that great but it is smooth on my setup (everything on high but AA is off).

I played on Easy seeing how so many people were pissed by the difficulty.  Even then, I was annoyed several times and resorted to memory editing.   At least the game is, in fact, fun now.  




Ninkobwi said:


> there's no level limit in this game. and quit your trolling. google some gameplay videos - thats way better than looking at screenshots.


Are you certain of this?  I'm at level 10-11 and the last major upgrade is at 14.  It makes sense that the max would be at 20.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 11, 2009)

*blinks* wow syker....i guess thats your opinion and your entitled to it, but i think the game looks very good, and i can run run crysis dx10 no prob with my setup, and i think it looks shit hot, maybe i just like there art style, and i play dragon age maxed everything, as high as it can go, and i have never exsperienced any type of lag, some of the most updates software and hardware, seeing that my stuff is over a year old....and it runs this game at max easily are you sure about that? unless he isnt using drivers for any of his stuff? anyhow i couldnt stand reading your post it seemed extremly biased how it was written. just had to say something., dragon age is not for the faint of heart or the weekend warrior gamer, it is a game that sits along the same scales as demon souls and i love it, if your not up for a challenge shy away.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 11, 2009)

syker has no idea what he's talking about. Thats very clear.

As for how well it runs; well this game runs super smooth on my comp and I know a handful of people playing this on computers not nearly as nice as mine and it runs awesome with the visual settings cranked up. I've never experienced any lag at all. 


Using tactics this game is challenging but very playable. Thats what this game is all about; tactics and team work. 


I feel sorry for the guy that tried 40 times to get through the first section of the tower to light the signal. With a little imagination he should have easily cleared that area after a few tries even with a rogue. 

Anyone who liked baulder's Gate, KOTOR, NWN, and Mass Effect should enjoy this game. If you want instant satisfaction then there are a thousand other titles out there for you to play. If you want story driven, tactical & team work oriented, memorable characters, beautiful art style, and 80+ hours of game then this is the one for you. Dragon Age is by far one of the very best rpg games to release. 

It's beautiful art style and level design please me to no end. I agree its not cutting edge in the visual department but this is one time where the graphics don't need to be cutting edge to work. And thats the bottom line; this game works. Phenomenal voice acting and story telling mixed with believable fantasy characters in a setting that amazes.

Yeah I love this game.


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 12, 2009)

http://daforums.bioware.com/viewtopic.html?topic=693009&forum=135 

info on hard level cap. there is none, but there is only xp available to take you to level 22 or so.

The game is very difficult, but ever since I decked my warrior out in Juggernaut armor I have no troubles with anything. Hell I took on a dragon with only 1 retry. And the only reason I died the first time is because he did the stupid insta-gib move on me and I forgot to heal.

Once you get better equip, the game is a breeze. Its almost too easy now. Most mobs hit me for 1 dmg. Kinda sad, really ;P



Spoiler



Tip: get the anti-stun abilities ASAP. Shield line has one as does the 2handed line. Other chars should be ranged, IMO. 

I run Myself, Shale (not good, because he cant get anti-knockback ability. he keeps falling down. The murderer is probably a better choice.), Archer and Wynne. Just keep agro on myself and everything is a breeze. Obviously take down any casters first.

PS. Wynne is _really_ nice to have.


----------



## BraveSoul (Nov 12, 2009)

loving it, great graphics, plays smooth, no glitches or hangs so far. playing with human noble on hard 1.01patch


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 13, 2009)

Can someone tell me where exactly I can find the summoning font for the Circle of Magi quests?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 13, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> Can someone tell me where exactly I can find the summoning font for the Circle of Magi quests?



I'm not going to lie I was tempted to ask this very question at the start too.

But truth is if you don't find this now on your own, you are royally fucked through out the game.

Its not hard really because there isn't much area to explore there. If you keep wandering around you will find it, just remember were you have gone so you don't waste time searching the same area twice.


----------



## Nailezs (Nov 13, 2009)

Ninkobwi said:


> http://daforums.bioware.com/viewtopic.html?topic=693009&forum=135
> 
> info on hard level cap. there is none, but there is only xp available to take you to level 22 or so.




good read


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 13, 2009)

http://i.imgur.com/8qgVB.png <- funny


----------



## Nailezs (Nov 13, 2009)

haha that was mildly amusing

is the true story part really true i wonder?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 13, 2009)

Nailezs said:


> haha that was mildly amusing
> 
> is the true story part really true i wonder?


Probably.  It is not unreasonable. XD


I'm one lucky sum'bitch! 







A word of advice: Don't sell anything that has zero value.  It is either for a quest or for your war dog...one or the other.


----------



## Nailezs (Nov 13, 2009)

well teach us how you are making so much bank lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 13, 2009)

I think it was a glitch.  It could have been my memory editor but the odds of that happening are less than 1 in 1,000,000,000.



Spoiler



I had 4 lifestones and created the potion for the sick nobel woman in the royal palce of Orzammar.  I then talked to the looney merchant close to the diamond quarters enterance and saw that the value on the two remaining lifestones was astronomical.  Obviously, I sold without hesitation. XD


----------



## Frick (Nov 13, 2009)

I really find it strange that everyone think it's too hard. I'm at level 5 now, and I've only died twice. Ranged human rouge btw, played on normal.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm on easy, level 19.  Numerous times have all my members fell and the only thing keeping one of them alive was the memory editor.  Oh well, I'm not playing for the challenge.

It was fairly easy until I started running into a lot of boss characters.  There's also those tough bastards that attack in droves. 




Spoiler



The first time I broke out the memory editor was in the Fade of Circle Tower.  There's no healing potions and the crazy mages were handing my ass to me being a warrier.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 14, 2009)

I completed it as a Human Noble Warrier...

Time: 54:04:11
Level: 21+
Achievements: 39/87
Completion accross all characters: 46% (this is easily a 100+ hour game)

Some random things about the end...


Spoiler



It autosaves after you finish the game (post campaign epilogue) but you only have access to your camp.  Apparently, this save is only to allow you to play future DLCs with your existing character.



I think I will say no more than that...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 14, 2009)

I would complain a lot about death. But Now I just switch it too easy during hard situation and its a breeze this way.


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 14, 2009)

I love the difficulty of this game personally. My major qualm w/ RPGs in general is that they tend to be too easy. A difficult boss is one that actually makes you tense before battle. You actually have to strategize your attacks rather than swinging wildly. You contemplate various ways to approach a situation. It's overall more engaging for me.

Anyway in typical Bioware fashion they have totally drawn me in at this point. Characters and story are just fantastic. I think Bethesda and Bioware should get together and make a game, Bethesda can handle creating the world, Bioware can populate it w/ characters and a story. Gold.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 14, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> I love the difficulty of this game personally. My major qualm w/ RPGs in general is that they tend to be too easy. A difficult boss is one that actually makes you tense before battle. You actually have to strategize your attacks rather than swinging wildly. You contemplate various ways to approach a situation. It's overall more engaging for me.
> 
> Anyway in typical Bioware fashion they have totally drawn me in at this point. Characters and story are just fantastic. I think Bethesda and Bioware should get together and make a game, Bethesda can handle creating the world, Bioware can populate it w/ characters and a story. Gold.



I was actually thinking about that too. If they ever made a game together I would imagine them charging double the price cause it would be so epic.

But Bethesda does a good job with quest and stories as well as game play, IMO. Throwing Bioware in the mix would just augment/enhance and increase profundity of the game. 

I enjoy Bethesda First person Sword/bow battle more then Bioware's, but like Bioware's third person way of tactics and mage/spell attacks. A combination of the two would just be EIPC.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 14, 2009)

I only have three complaints:

1) -0.9 Load times.  The longer you play the game, the longer the loads get.  After a few hours of playing, I might as well take a restroom break, grab some food, or check something on the internet while it is loading.  We're talking several minutes here to load something that should be trivial.  As proof of this, close the game, restart it, and the same load is opened in a matter of seconds.

2) -0.1 Some quests are broken.  For example, one of the DLCs added a dude in the camp which is supposed to let you plunder a ruin.  When you tell him "let's go" he walks away only to be standing right where he was with no way to advance the quest.  It doesn't even appear in your journal.  Other quests can become incompletable because you sold an item the quest requires (e.g. I sold an insignificant bowl from the Circle Tower that, once I realized I needed it to complete the quest, it was beyond recovering it).

3) -1.0 Difficulty: I think they should add a God Mode above Easy for the casual gamers.  The game can become quite burdensome with all the micromanagement and the game would have far greater appeal if it was solely story driven.  Maddening difficulty might be good for some but it is not for all.

I'd give it an 8 out of 10.  A patch could easily make this a 10/10 game.


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 14, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I was actually thinking about that too. If they ever made a game together I would imagine them charging double the price cause it would be so epic.
> 
> But Bethesda does a good job with quest and stories as well as game play, IMO. Throwing Bioware in the mix would just augment/enhance and increase profundity of the game.
> 
> I enjoy Bethesda First person Sword/bow battle more then Bioware's, but like Bioware's third person way of tactics and mage/spell attacks. A combination of the two would just be EIPC.



I've always been ultimately disappointed with Bethesda's stories. They intrigue me at first, set up a magnificent backstory, create interesting characters, then for me fail to deliver in the ladder part of their games. Bioware's  stories on the other hand seem to just get better as they progress, I'm hoping this one is the same. I also prefer Bethesda's real time combat usually, but I agree mixing in some sort of tactical combat would be great.



FordGT90Concept said:


> I only have three complaints:
> 
> 1) -0.9 Load times.  The longer you play the game, the longer the loads get.  After a few hours of playing, I might as well take a restroom break, grab some food, or check something on the internet while it is loading.  We're talking several minutes here to load something that should be trivial.  As proof of this, close the game, restart it, and the same load is opened in a matter of seconds.
> 
> ...



My load times have been very snappy thus far, longest perhaps 5s or so, usually less. I'm about 20 hours in, so I don't know if maybe they will grow longer towards the end, but thus far I've had zero problems with load times. I wonder if this is my raptor at work or if there's perhaps something amiss with your particular install.

As for the God mode, I can understand some not preferring higher difficulty, but I'm not sure why anyone would ever want to play a game that has no possibility of dying. It's not like there are complicated puzzles to solve in this one, w/o the possibility of falling in battle I would think that would suck everything epic right out of it, you'd just be a spectator. To each his own I suppose.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 14, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'm not going to lie I was tempted to ask this very question at the start too.
> 
> But truth is if you don't find this now on your own, you are royally fucked through out the game.
> 
> Its not hard really because there isn't much area to explore there. If you keep wandering around you will find it, just remember were you have gone so you don't waste time searching the same area twice.



No offense, but if you are not going to answer my question directly, why even bother replying?

I have searched the Tower top-to-bottom three times! What does it even look like?

Other than the circle of Magi, I have completed all the quests except the demon-thing in Denerim and the final battle. 

Would someone please help me out?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 14, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> My load times have been very snappy thus far, longest perhaps 5s or so, usually less. I'm about 20 hours in, so I don't know if maybe they will grow longer towards the end, but thus far I've had zero problems with load times. I wonder if this is my raptor at work or if there's perhaps something amiss with your particular install.


Continuous run-time, not game time.  For instance, if the game has been running 8 hours straight, the loading at the end of the 8 hours is much slower than at the beginning.  Orzammar, in particular, made the load times slow way down.




farlex85 said:


> As for the God mode, I can understand some not preferring higher difficulty, but I'm not sure why anyone would ever want to play a game that has no possibility of dying. It's not like there are complicated puzzles to solve in this one, w/o the possibility of falling in battle I would think that would suck everything epic right out of it, you'd just be a spectator. To each his own I suppose.


The game is plot-driven.  The gameplay mechanics aren't that great so those that are playing just for the plot wouldn't miss it.  Falling in battle doesn't alter the plot.




Arctucas said:


> Can someone tell me where exactly I can find the summoning font for the Circle of Magi quests?


First floor.  If you go backwards through the floor (coming from the center and the moving away from the stairs to the second floor), there are three partitions of the library.  The font of summoning is in the middle partition.  Hold down the tab key to make it easier to find.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 14, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> No offense, but if you are not going to answer my question directly, why even bother replying?
> 
> I have searched the Tower top-to-bottom three times! What does it even look like?
> 
> ...



I was still trying to help you out. I thought you were talking about the very very beginning of the game, I see now that you are not and are actually farther then I.

So sorry can't help you but hope you understand my reasoning behind my previous most, since I thought you meant the very beginning of the game.

I too can confirm longer load times the more I play and personally feel that "Normal" difficulty should be placed in between the current easy and normal.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 14, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I was still trying to help you out. I thought you were talking about the very very beginning of the game, I see now that you are not and are actually farther then I.
> 
> So sorry can't help you but hope you understand my reasoning behind my previous most, since I thought you meant the very beginning of the game.
> 
> I too can confirm longer load times the more I play and personally feel that "Normal" difficulty should be placed in between the current easy and normal.



Never mind, I found help elsewhere (hold the TAB key down).


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 16, 2009)

You people with long load times; I wonder how much memory you guys have. I'm running 8GB and my load times are fast no matter how long I play. Not to mention I'm using a 10k HDD.

The easy mode on this game makes it very very very easy. I don't know how much easier it could possibly be. (In response to someone wanting a 'god-mode')


----------



## Shadowdust (Nov 16, 2009)

WhiteNoise said:


> You people with long load times; I wonder how much memory you guys have. I'm running 8GB and my load times are fast no matter how long I play. Not to mention I'm using a 10k HDD.
> 
> The easy mode on this game makes it very very very easy. I don't know how much easier it could possibly be. (In response to someone wanting a 'god-mode')



I have 8 GB as well, but mine gets gradually slower as time goes by.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2009)

WhiteNoise said:


> You people with long load times; I wonder how much memory you guys have. I'm running 8GB and my load times are fast no matter how long I play. Not to mention I'm using a 10k HDD.


I have 6 GiB and the memory usage has never gone over 1400 MiB.  It is a 32-bit application so it is limited to 4 GiB of total space.

I have two 7200 RPM drives configured in RAID0; moreover, they are virtually empty so seek times are quick.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 16, 2009)

While playing DAO on my windows 7 64 bit game rig both my cores are running at 100% and I'm using 3.4GB out of 8GB of memory. My cpu is running at 4.32GHz per core. The game runs awesome, loads quickly and never stutters.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 16, 2009)

WhiteNoise said:


> While playing DAO on my windows 7 64 bit game rig both my cores are running at 100% and I'm using 3.4GB out of 8GB of memory. My cpu is running at 4.32GHz per core. The game runs awesome, loads quickly and never stutters.



........but their system isnt comparible to yours? which doesnt really matter because on all 3 of your systems it should run absolutely fine...

perhaps it is the windows version? i run x64 and dont notice any slowdowns. maybe its a 32bit thing?


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 18, 2009)

Is the war dog worth keeping once Leliana shows up? I now have the main char, Alistair, Morrigan and the dog...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 18, 2009)

War Dogs can take a whole lot more abuse than Rogues.  A War Dog is good for getting the enemies attention while Rogues backstab from the back and mages fire upon them from afar.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 18, 2009)

rogues make this game hard to play... mages make even nightmare easy as hell - cone of cold is jut ridiculously ott.

Im pretty sure that rogues are the most underpowered class in the entire game in terms of damage/stun/crowd control abilities.  They basically do nothing but open locks, and die on a regular basis.

I gave up on my rouge character when I realized that alistair with dual wield did as much damage with dual wield as my rogue did despite better weapons and backstabs.  And he had 50% more hp even with 4 points less in constitution.

 Started a dual wield warrior beserker/reaver and its been awesome so far. - playing nightmare lvl.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 18, 2009)

The rogues advantage is stealth.  They can disappear in the middle of fight to take another stab or, walk right in front of all the enemies to disable the traps before an assault.   A rogue is valuable to have but, in terms of combat, they have to be babied.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 18, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The rogues advantage is stealth.  They can disappear in the middle of fight to take another stab or, walk right in front of all the enemies to disable the traps before an assault.   A rogue is valuable to have but, in terms of combat, they have to be babied.



they're useful for sure but in some RPG's rogues did substantially more damage than meat shields - they were still squishy, but they hit HARD in terms of back stabs for massive hits and penalties.  In this game they are very un-offensive... at least not until the later levels.

As far as traps do absolutely nothing in terms of harm to the players - even on nightmare.

Theyre more of an inconvenience.  I just kind run through and set them all of with the meat shield lol.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 18, 2009)

Some traps keep you from moving which allows other enemies to attack without retribution.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 19, 2009)

I played this game for half an hour at my cousin's house. And I have to say Oblivion is way better, and look better, and it's 2 years older.

The actions are choppy, and felt like robots, not dynamic, i'm talking about the character moving, everything felt so slow.
I were expecting something like rolling, jumping, running, while holding a bow and killing stuffs.

IMO, this game is boring, and sleepy. I can't comment about the story 'cause i played under 30mins.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 19, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I played this game for half an hour at my cousin's house. And I have to say Oblivion is way better, and look better, and it's 2 years older.
> 
> The actions are choppy, and felt like robots, not dynamic, i'm talking about the character moving, everything felt so slow.
> I were expecting something like rolling, jumping, running, while holding a bow and killing stuffs.
> ...



Oblivion isn't a comparable game to this, in Oblivion you control 1 character. Compare this to other Bioware titles like KOTOR. Oblivion has a setting like this, but beyond that, how you play the game is vastly different.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 19, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I played this game for half an hour at my cousin's house. And I have to say Oblivion is way better, and look better, and it's 2 years older.
> 
> The actions are choppy, and felt like robots, not dynamic, i'm talking about the character moving, everything felt so slow.
> I were expecting something like rolling, jumping, running, while holding a bow and killing stuffs.
> ...



Seems like the computer you were playing on isn't well suited to run the game or your settings were not properly configured to handle the game at an appropriate level.

With my computer I can max the game out without any issues.

This game and Oblivion are two completely different beasts. This game isn't designed to be a single player (no party) First-personish type view like Oblivion was. This game isn't supposed to be a huge open game where you can run anywhere you like.

I just seems that Dragon Age isn't your type of game, nothing wrong with that. I just think you should give it more than a half hour. The start of the game is a tad slow, but things do pick up after a good 1-1.5 hours.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 19, 2009)

neatfeatguy said:


> Seems like the computer you were playing on isn't well suited to run the game or your settings were not properly configured to handle the game at an appropriate level.
> 
> With my computer I can max the game out without any issues.
> 
> ...



+1 to that... I too liked oblivion, but I also really like this game.

This is more of the 'traditional' on-a-rails rpg.  Its like a book that tells a story where you get to decide what happens... throw some crazy group brawling into the mix, and make many combinations of fighting styles, spells, enemies, weapons... make it extra bloody, and voila.  RPG.  Great, addictive, fun characters, good visuals. 

Oblivion is much more of an immersive story, and I agree that, overall, it is a better game.  My life was pretty much on hold with oblivion lol.  But this game definitely has its place among the greats.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 20, 2009)

neatfeatguy said:


> Seems like the computer you were playing on isn't well suited to run the game or your settings were not properly configured to handle the game at an appropriate level.
> 
> With my computer I can max the game out without any issues.



Yeah, I can see the different between low/choppy FPS vs robotic movement of the characters. 

Anyway, this game is not for me.


----------



## Taz100420 (Nov 20, 2009)

I like this game. Im the mage and I cant seem to get past Uldred lol. I been tryin and tryin but I get him so far down and I run outta potions for mana and health. Then we die one by one. I went from normal to easy to see if I beat him but I die lol. Oh well Ill get him sometime


----------



## BraveSoul (Nov 21, 2009)

WhiteNoise said:


> You people with long load times; I wonder how much memory you guys have. I'm running 8GB and my load times are fast no matter how long I play. Not to mention I'm using a 10k HDD.
> The easy mode on this game makes it very very very easy. I don't know how much easier it could possibly be. (In response to someone wanting a 'god-mode')


yeah seems like 8gb with fast hdd helps here,,i see ram fill up above 50% once i a while.. so 6 or 8 gb of ram definitely helps
i keep playing on hard just killed 1st dragon in the forest ,getting very hard now reloading many times and constantly pausing to micro heroes.this game is challenging. awesome experience


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 21, 2009)

The game can't address more than 4 GiB total because it is 32-bit.  Ever time I checked, the memory usage was between 1-1.5 GiB.


----------



## BraveSoul (Nov 21, 2009)

very interesting,,, however, total memory usage with the additional programs runing, such as WCG Cruncher and many many others in the background, its a rare thing to see 8gb half way full,,so every time i do it makes me feel like 8gb is not overkill and is a worthy investment


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 22, 2009)

If anyone has an interest in the Digital Deluxe version for cheap, send me a PM. I just do NOT have time to get into this game. I shouldn't have bought it.


----------



## Taz100420 (Nov 22, 2009)

This game runs flawlessly on my system maxed out at 1024X768 (my monitors max res xD) without really any hiccups


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 22, 2009)

Does anyone know why my mana bar is always half empty on my main char compared to morrigan the witch´s mana bar which is always loading up to max?

And how do i disable traps?


----------



## Inioch (Nov 22, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Does anyone know why my mana bar is always half empty on my main char compared to morrigan the witch´s mana bar which is always loading up to max?
> 
> And how do i disable traps?



Maybe you have some activated abilities with upkeep running? Likefrost weapons or something like that.

Disabling traps, can't say, I don't keep a rogue with me, they just die all the time


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 22, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> And how do i disable traps?


First a rogue has to spot them (trap spotted appears above it--hold tab to better see where the found traps are at). Once a trap has been found, select your rogue and click on it.  They will run over to it and start disabling it.  It takes a while.

A rogue will only see it if their cunning, trap making, and trap disabling skills are high enough.



Anyone know what the "Trade Manifest" and "Private Doucments" are for?


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 22, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Anyone know what the "Trade Manifest" and "Private Doucments" are for?



I think one can only sell them


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 22, 2009)

i think i just found a bug... in buildings with walls between your enemy and morrigan for example go to the bird view and you can cast winter´s grasp thru walls if you have previosly opened a door to this room lol...


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 22, 2009)

Inioch said:


> Maybe you have some activated abilities with upkeep running? Likefrost weapons or something like that.
> 
> Disabling traps, can't say, I don't keep a rogue with me, they just die all the time



Yes i have passive spells all over my chars


----------



## athenaesword (Nov 24, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> First a rogue has to spot them (trap spotted appears above it--hold tab to better see where the found traps are at). Once a trap has been found, select your rogue and click on it.  They will run over to it and start disabling it.  It takes a while.
> 
> A rogue will only see it if their cunning, trap making, and trap disabling skills are high enough.
> 
> ...


i believe there's side quests that require you to gather private documents.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 24, 2009)

Has anyone else used 3 mages and Alistair in a party? Its totally OP lol, 3 CCer's and shatter effects = unstoppable.


----------



## athenaesword (Nov 24, 2009)

randomflip said:


> Has anyone else used 3 mages and Alistair in a party? Its totally OP lol, 3 CCer's and shatter effects = unstoppable.



haven't trid that. i'm having tonnes of problems with mobs using 2x warriors, 1 rogue, and MC mage.  makes the game exciting but damned near impossible to kill revenants. >.<


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 24, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> i believe there's side quests that require you to gather private documents.


Given by whom?  I have 10 private documents now.


----------



## Taz100420 (Nov 24, 2009)

Shoot I use me(Mage), Alistair, Sten and Wynne<<<Is my party healer=Unstoppable.

I finally beat Uldread, easier than I thought lol. But With that party combo, I havent had a single person die yet.
Alistair and Sten are both Dual-wielders so damage is insane


----------



## athenaesword (Nov 24, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Given by whom?  I have 10 private documents now.



i believe it was one of the million side quests given by the mages. just like the 10 lyrium pots one. don't take my word for it though. i doubt there'll be a big payoff anyway. i'll check when i get back home on the wekeend.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 24, 2009)

What is easier to play thru, the tower of magi or ozammar or what ever the dwafen kingdom is called?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 24, 2009)

The Circle Tower.  Just make sure to have a lot of healing potions on you because there is a lengthy part where you don't have any access to any pick ups.

Orzammar is ridiculously long and has multiple difficult parts.



FYI, level cap is 25.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 25, 2009)

the circle is easier... once you go into the fade, be sure to go to get the spirit form first, that way you an use crushing prison and rejuvenate.


----------



## Taz100420 (Nov 25, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> the circle is easier... once you go into the fade, be sure to go to get the spirit form first, that way you an use crushing prison and rejuvenate.



Actually I would think to get the Golem first as its a tank and can takes some beating. You can always find a Lyrium vein and heal there, they are a dime a dozen in the Fade. The only part I had a problem was with the Ogre Demon or whatever its named, its tough! Good thing a Lyrium vein is near or I wouldnt of beat him.

And for ppl that make thier own Lyrium and Health potions, unlimited Elfroot is at the Dalish camp, unlimited Lyrium dust is at the Mages Tower after you beat Uldred, and unlimited Distillate Solutionns and Flasks are at the camp trader. Useful when when ya are out and need some!


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 26, 2009)

Nearly done in the mage tower... was a lot of fun being in the fade as using all the different forms...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 26, 2009)

I agree.  I think the Cicle Tower is the most enjoyable of the four Blight tracks you have to complete.  Orzammar I think would be fourth (its too freakin' long).


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 26, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I agree.  I think the Cicle Tower is the most enjoyable of the four Blight tracks you have to complete.  Orzammar I think would be fourth (its too freakin' long).



And the stat bonuses one get form finding the stat increase objects are just wonderful


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 26, 2009)

randomflip said:


> Has anyone else used 3 mages and Alistair in a party? Its totally OP lol, 3 CCer's and shatter effects = unstoppable.



Yep, this my exact party setup. I pretty much ignored Morrigan being a shape shifter and boosted her primal spells, and also gave Wynne a few, the result is so much area effect damage coupled with slowdown/knockdown effects that I simply mow down everything and anything. Half the time I order the party to hold position, so Alistair does absolutely nothing. The 40+ magic attribute on my main char really helps, too.

BTW, does anyone know where I can get the books/trainers for the Mage specializations ? I am specifically looking for the Arcane Warrior one, but all the rest would be nice to know, as well.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 26, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Yep, this my exact party setup. I pretty much ignored Morrigan being a shape shifter and boosted her primal spells, and also gave Wynne a few, the result is so much area effect damage coupled with slowdown/knockdown effects that I simply mow down everything and anything. Half the time I order the party to hold position, so Alistair does absolutely nothing. The 40+ magic attribute on my main char really helps, too.
> 
> BTW, does anyone know where I can get the books/trainers for the Mage specializations ? I am specifically looking for the Arcane Warrior one, but all the rest would be nice to know, as well.



Shapeshifter you can learn from Morrigan and spirit healer form the gal you meet in the circle tower


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 26, 2009)

Here a video how to kill the dragon the EASY way in Haven http://www.cheatmasters.com/cheat_video/29341/Lpevk_kG6iQ/Dragon_Age_Origins_cheat_video.htm


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry for spamming this thread but i need to know where the savegames for DAO are stored cause i am gonna install win7 x64 bit and then reinstall the game

Edit: Issue resolved... they are in Documents - Bio Ware - Dragon Age - Characters - "char name" in Win7


----------



## DarkEgo (Nov 27, 2009)

Has anyone else had a problem where the display goes into stand by when playing this game. I will be playing then all of a sudden the screen says "no signal can be detected" but I can still here the in game music and sounds. The computer I am using to play this is:
e7200 @ 3.8
Asus P5Q pro
2x2GB GSKILL PI Black
ATI 3870
and I am gaming at 1680x1050.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 27, 2009)

What is the ìtem "memory band" for?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 27, 2009)

Look at the description (right click on it and click the option at the top).  I think the memory band grands +1% experience points.

I just checked and that is indeed what it is for:
http://dragonage.wikia.com/wiki/Downloadable_Content#Memory_Band




DarkEgo said:


> Has anyone else had a problem where the display goes into stand by when playing this game. I will be playing then all of a sudden the screen says "no signal can be detected" but I can still here the in game music and sounds. The computer I am using to play this is:
> e7200 @ 3.8
> Asus P5Q pro
> 2x2GB GSKILL PI Black
> ...


I've had no problems with signal loss.  Try returning your clockspeeds to stock.




Yukikaze said:


> BTW, does anyone know where I can get the books/trainers for the Mage specializations ? I am specifically looking for the Arcane Warrior one, but all the rest would be nice to know, as well.


Arcane Warrior involves a Phylactery in the Forest Ruins (it has 3 area transitions, the phylactery is in the second area).


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 27, 2009)

hey where can i find mods for dragon age?


----------



## Taz100420 (Nov 27, 2009)

mafia97 said:


> hey where can i find mods for dragon age?



I really dont think there is to many. The only one I found was called a Respec Mod. In which it just lets ya change stats around. I would wait like another month or two for some good ones.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 27, 2009)

As far as I know, there aren't any unoffical mods yet.


Other random bits:
-I like the two Dwarven origins the most.  Nobel sucked, Dalish elf is blah, Mage is a bit on the short side.
-My favorite class is Rogue just because of the ability to stealth and open locks.
-Once you unlock a class specialization, it will be available in future games (e.g. get Blood Mage once, it will be available in future games on the same account).
-The fastest I could beat the game in was about 24 hours and 30 minutes with a mage (focusing almost solely on main quests).
-All the loading is very annoying.  At some points, I think the game is actually loading more than I am playing. 
-They need to make TAB a toggle.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 27, 2009)

Just wanted to pop in and say I'm in! grabbed the Deluxe version with 2mins left of the steam sell!


----------



## Raovac (Nov 28, 2009)

Here is where I go for mods, but you gotta register.

http://www.dragonagenexus.com/downloads/search.php?name=


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 28, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> As far as I know, there aren't any unoffical mods yet.
> 
> 
> Other random bits:
> ...



im gald im not the only one with the loading thing... the game runs smooth maxed but loading takes long sometimes... i was thinking it was my rig


----------



## BraveSoul (Nov 28, 2009)

just had a looong loading screen too, maybe its because of more content due to a quest or map or both


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 28, 2009)

I haven't seen any load problems like that yet.. But, yet, I'm just now spent a few hours on it..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 29, 2009)

I haven't timed it but it is usually rather long.  I've ran upstairs, grabbed a fist full of mozerlla cheese, downed it, grabbed a muffin, and by the time I got back to the computer, it was still loading.

I've almost fallen asleep waiting for it to load too.  I haven't seen this long of load times since, well, ever.


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 29, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I haven't timed it but it is usually rather long.  I've ran upstairs, grabbed a fist full of mozerlla cheese, downed it, grabbed a muffin, and by the time I got back to the computer, it was still loading.
> 
> I've almost fallen asleep waiting for it to load too.  I haven't seen this long of load times since, well, ever.



Damn man, I feel like something may be wrong w/ your install, that's a bit ridiculous. Have you tried re-installing it perhaps?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 29, 2009)

Naw.  I've almost exhausted all the playability (80/86 achivements, I think) out of it so there's no sense going through all that trouble.

I should try it again without BOINC running though.  It seems like I did earlier and it made no difference.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 29, 2009)

The only problem that I've seen, is that it random just turns straight off.. Straight to desktop.. That's my only beef with the game..


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 29, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> The only problem that I've seen, is that it random just turns straight off.. Straight to desktop.. That's my only beef with the game..



Sounds like an unstable system to me.

the difficulty differences are too insane for me. They know it too...or else it wouldn't tel lyou duirng loading screen that you can change the difficulty any time!

NOrmal...it's a good, long fight, and many times sections require many attempts. Put it on easy, and you don't even need to use poultices...:shadedshu

Still enjoying it though!


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 29, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> The only problem that I've seen, is that it random just turns straight off.. Straight to desktop.. That's my only beef with the game..



Yep... unstable rig. :/


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 29, 2009)

That's the only game it does it to.. OCCT stable for 4h and prime 95 for 8+...  Made sure of that when I went to the ram I have now...

 I played 3h today and there was no problems.. Just something at the beginning.. It would be right after load screen. But, if I saved before the load screen, it didn't do it afterwards.. Oh, well.. I'll be playing more tonight.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 29, 2009)

Memory at fault, most likely. Very close to stable...but if that one address gets hit, the thread ceases to exist. Hence not always an issue...you gotta hit the right spot. Could be cpu cache, but you'd have other issues maybe, like IE having issues. 

Very few programs test memory correctly, in fact...you gotta pay big bucks for a machine that does. I'm sure patents prevent release of proper software.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 29, 2009)

Memory isn't a problem. it's ran 6 pass of memtest86+ 4.0.. Like I said, it was at the start, I haven't had a problem after I saved before "meeting" Morgana.


----------



## Taz100420 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yea sometimes my load times drag on for a couple mins and I can play at max or near it.


----------



## athenaesword (Nov 30, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I haven't timed it but it is usually rather long.  I've ran upstairs, grabbed a fist full of mozerlla cheese, downed it, grabbed a muffin, and by the time I got back to the computer, it was still loading.
> 
> I've almost fallen asleep waiting for it to load too.  I haven't seen this long of load times since, well, ever.



there're lots of reports about this on the net. usually it's only after a couple of hours of gameplay that you start to see significant lags in loading time. the only fix currently is restarting the game. i restart mine every 2 -3 hours and the load times zips right back to 5 -10 seconds.


----------



## athenaesword (Nov 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Memory isn't a problem. it's ran 6 pass of memtest86+ 4.0.. Like I said, it was at the start, I haven't had a problem after I saved before "meeting" Morgana.



is your system overclocked?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 30, 2009)

yes, but it's only been at that one spot..  It was just at one loading.. I've played almost 6h since that problem and there hasn't been a issue since. loading doesn't even take that long to do..


----------



## Shadowdust (Nov 30, 2009)

Raovac said:


> Here is where I go for mods, but you gotta register.
> 
> http://www.dragonagenexus.com/downloads/search.php?name=




Thanks for the link. They've got a decent start on mods. I have already downloaded the high res textures and there's definitely a noticeable difference. I prefer how Leliana and Morrigan both look with their CGI facial mods as well.


----------



## syker (Nov 30, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I haven't timed it but it is usually rather long.  I've ran upstairs, grabbed a fist full of mozerlla cheese, downed it, grabbed a muffin, and by the time I got back to the computer, it was still loading.
> 
> I've almost fallen asleep waiting for it to load too.  I haven't seen this long of load times since, well, ever.



haha! my friend has serious problems with all that crap too, but he still likes the game. long loading time, lag, shtty graphics (please dont mind the language), horrible resolution. the commercial looks amazing, i have to admit, but, gah!, the actual game is HORRIBLE!

by the way, farlex85, nice signature.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 30, 2009)

In the commercial, only Sten looks obvious.  I think Leliana and Morrigan make an apperance but they hardly look like they do in the game.


The game is good (less the restarting to keep load times down) but I've pretty much exhausted the gameplay out of it.  

The game only lags (rarely) because of BOINC.  The graphics aren't exceptional but they aren't horrible either.  It runs fine at 1920x1200 so I'm not sure what you're getting at with "horrible resolution."

If you don't like RPGs, you won't like this game.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 30, 2009)

I've put 6h into the game so far and I gotta admit, it's a good game for die hard rpg fan. Now, it probably be better via console, for my taste, but I'm glad I grabbed it for the 37.99 tag.


----------



## douglatins (Nov 30, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> there're lots of reports about this on the net. usually it's only after a couple of hours of gameplay that you start to see significant lags in loading time. the only fix currently is restarting the game. i restart mine every 2 -3 hours and the load times zips right back to 5 -10 seconds.



Yeah I figured that out too, after they start to drag I restart the game

Ok now heres something. I did, Human noble, then arl castle (but still no ash), dwarven city and now denerim, I had to reduce difficulty, but stil getting pwned, like i have 12-14 lvl chars and high level armor (massive and the legion of dead). WTF?!?!


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 30, 2009)

douglatins said:


> Yeah I figured that out too, after they start to drag I restart the game
> 
> Ok now heres something. I did, Human noble, then arl castle (but still no ash), dwarven city and now denerim, I had to reduce difficulty, but stil getting pwned, like i have 12-14 lvl chars and high level armor (massive and the legion of dead). WTF?!?!



I know. Same boat here, altohugh I have progressed a bit farther than you now with Dwarven char, and that won't change much, even until the end.

Seems the harder difficulties aren't so bad, for some reason? Seem more to lengthen gameplay?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 30, 2009)

Even with uber hacks, only doing plot quests, and skipping most dialogs, you'd be hard pressed to finish it in under 20 hours mostly because of all the dialog options to jump through.


The only real difference I noticed between Easy and Nightmare is that the statue thingy before Caradin had 2 hits per side versus 3 hits.  The one that is missing on Easy is the healing mode.


Getting pwned where in Denerim?  Denerim is supposed to be your fourth stop (Orzammar, Red Cliff, and Forest first, then Denerim, then Haven, then Alienage, then landsmeet, ...).


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 30, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Getting pwned where in Denerim?  Denerim is supposed to be your fourth stop (Orzammar, Red Cliff, and Forest first, then Denerim, then Haven, then Alienage, then landsmeet, ...).



I skipped the forest...and am almost finished Haven. I guess I know what I'm doing tonight...did the mage's tower stuff already too...


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 30, 2009)

Man... there is no way i could do orzammar first... i always do the circle first... If i go to orzammar first, like lvl 6ish on nightmare i get pwned by the bandits outside, and then by Laughain's dudes before i enter the city.  It pretty much continues to be one giant pwnage fest.

for me the easiest --> circle of magi (get all those awesome area attacks for the mages, as well as the healer chick)... then redcliffe... then elf forest... get the Juggernaut armor then orzammar... then denerim.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 30, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> I skipped the forest...and am almost finished Haven. I guess I know what I'm doing tonight...did the mage's tower stuff already too...


Bah, forgot the Circle Tower.  phanbuey is right about getting Whynn.  The Spirit Healer is a powerful ally.


----------



## douglatins (Nov 30, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Man... there is no way i could do orzammar first... i always do the circle first... If i go to orzammar first, like lvl 6ish on nightmare i get pwned by the bandits outside, and then by Laughain's dudes before i enter the city.  It pretty much continues to be one giant pwnage fest.
> 
> for me the easiest --> circle of magi (get all those awesome area attacks for the mages, as well as the healer chick)... then redcliffe... then elf forest... get the Juggernaut armor then orzammar... then denerim.



I did orzammar first, very difficult, but in the middle i started using red drago armor, then got the legion set and my char (tank) was almost invincible. But now he is getting pwned in denerim, so i think ill go back to tower or forest


----------



## Hunt3r (Nov 30, 2009)

I do not like this kind of game


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 30, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Bah, forgot the Circle Tower.  phanbuey is right about getting Whynn.  The Spirit Healer is a powerful ally.



LoL...too bad I told her to beat it... MAybe I will go back to the tower and see if she'll join me now...


----------



## Taz100420 (Nov 30, 2009)

Shoot I thought I had to fight Wynne for a min. B4 I went to face Uldred, I said "Kill all that is up there" and she wanted to fight! So I just loaded my game back up and chose different dialog lol. Im glad I kept her, she heals everyone when Im not payin attention to their health.


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 1, 2009)

syker said:


> haha! my friend has serious problems with all that crap too, but he still likes the game. long loading time, lag, shtty graphics (please dont mind the language), horrible resolution. the commercial looks amazing, i have to admit, but, gah!, the actual game is HORRIBLE!
> 
> by the way, farlex85, nice signature.



i'm not quite sure why you found the game horrible. clearly the folks at ign and gamespot seem to think otherwise, hence the 9.0+ scores.  it isn't as stellar as it's made out to be, but it's definitely one of the best releases of 2009. the graphics aren't shitty either. they're not first class, but they aren't shitty.  there's not much lag if ur on a decent rig.  hell, i'm on a e6750 @ 3.6 and gtx 260 and i can play with everything maxed out, maybe aax4 in some areas instead of 8.  

by horrible resolution, i'm assuming u're refering to the undersized wordings in 1920x1200. yes it seems that the dev had a different screen size in mind instead of 24" when they made the game. i'll give ya that, i wish all the text was bigger. 

that said, i agree with ford.  one play through is more than enough. there're too many draggy sequences (i.e fade. damnit i hate the fade) to go more than once through. moving on to other games now.

p.s. since u seem to base your opinion based on your friend's experience, i'm assuming you haven't played it yourself.  that's odd since you seem to be so negative about it, yet haven't considered why your friend "likes" it. food for thought.

cheers


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 1, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> Shoot I thought I had to fight Wynne for a min. B4 I went to face Uldred, I said "Kill all that is up there" and she wanted to fight! So I just loaded my game back up and chose different dialog lol. Im glad I kept her, she heals everyone when Im not payin attention to their health.



LoL. I kicked her butt....and then had mine handed to me in the fight afterwords. I kept thinking...damn, it was nicer when she was around...

Upon reload, you start talking to her there. I answered the dialog so as to not have to fight her, but she did not join my party. I'm not even she she will now...although I'm about to find out.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 1, 2009)

I think if you tell the commander that you are going to invoke the rite of annulment, you can't let any mages live (Whynn included).  You have to tell the commander that you will spare everyone you can in order to have her join you (with the correct dialogs when you meet her).


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 1, 2009)

anyone enjoying this on their second playthrough?  i'm really bored since my exams just ended and i'm thinking of playing through again but i just can't seem to bring myself to do it >.> can't stop thinking about how boring the 'fade' portions of the game are going to be again.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 1, 2009)

Playing through again doing the opposite of what you did before (e.g. side with Bahlen instead of Harrowmont, side with the warewolves instead of the elves, side with the cultists instead of andraste, etc.) is pretty fun.  Also, playing through the six origins is fun too (once you reach ostegar, move on to another one).  Playing them all explains what happens up to playing through the game as one.  For instance, in the Dwarf Nobel, you learn of Bahlen and a previous Aeducan king; playing as a Dwarf Commoner, you learn why that man is trapped in the Javia's hideout;   playing as a Mage, you learn about Jowan in the Red Cliff dungeon; etc.


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 1, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Playing through again doing the opposite of what you did before (e.g. side with Bahlen instead of Harrowmont, side with the warewolves instead of the elves, side with the cultists instead of andraste, etc.) is pretty fun.  Also, playing through the six origins is fun too (once you reach ostegar, move on to another one).  Playing them all explains what happens up to playing through the game as one.  For instance, in the Dwarf Nobel, you learn of Bahlen and a previous Aeducan king; playing as a Dwarf Commoner, you learn why that man is trapped in the Javia's hideout;   playing as a Mage, you learn about Jowan in the Red Cliff dungeon; etc.



I was thinking on doin that lol. Might be fun to fight with warewolves lol. But i hate warewolves.....*shudders*


----------



## syker (Dec 1, 2009)

Hunt3r said:


> I do not like this kind of game



what do you mean by "this kind of game"? i don't like this type of walking around and clicking for targeting so much. fps is good enough for me. rts, fps, and whatever else this game is categorized under, should NOT be combined! :shadedshu

correction: i do not like simply WATCHING the people fight. i like DOING things in the game, not WATCHING.


----------



## syker (Dec 1, 2009)

*RPGs*



FordGT90Concept said:


> In the commercial, only Sten looks obvious.  I think Leliana and Morrigan make an apperance but they hardly look like they do in the game.
> 
> 
> The game is good (less the restarting to keep load times down) but I've pretty much exhausted the gameplay out of it.
> ...



i really like RPGs because there is always a chance that you can fail miserably. i am used to having "Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars" kind of RPG setup - not this particular type of walking around like this.

in other words, this is setup more like an fps than an rpg. cant get used to walking around like this in rpgs.


----------



## syker (Dec 1, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> i'm not quite sure why you found the game horrible. clearly the folks at ign and gamespot seem to think otherwise, hence the 9.0+ scores.  it isn't as stellar as it's made out to be, but it's definitely one of the best releases of 2009. the graphics aren't shitty either. they're not first class, but they aren't shitty.  there's not much lag if ur on a decent rig.  hell, i'm on a e6750 @ 3.6 and gtx 260 and i can play with everything maxed out, maybe aax4 in some areas instead of 8.
> 
> by horrible resolution, i'm assuming u're refering to the undersized wordings in 1920x1200. yes it seems that the dev had a different screen size in mind instead of 24" when they made the game. i'll give ya that, i wish all the text was bigger.
> 
> ...



my friend isn't as much of a gamer as i am. he hasnt been introduced to Crysis yet. that is my next goal, but i am ENTIRELY sure that his laptop cant handle THAT type of graphics. yeah, that may be why his resolution is that shitty. he uses a laptop with Vista
i am hoping that there is a multiplayer setting on it... is there? i am hoping so, but something tells me that the multiplayer settings wont be very exciting.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 1, 2009)

syker said:


> i really like RPGs because there is always a chance that you can fail miserably. i am used to having "Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars" kind of RPG setup - not this particular type of walking around like this.
> 
> in other words, this is setup more like an fps than an rpg. cant get used to walking around like this in rpgs.


On-tracks gaming doesn't pass for a game any more--at least not one that can fetch $40+ and not be a market flop.

Of the RPG games I've played, Super Mario RPG is the exception (being very on-tracks), not the norm.  Example: Earthbound, also released on the SNES.


There is no multiplayer in Dragon Age, just an "online profile."


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 1, 2009)

multiplayer dragon age just wouldnt work with the whole pausing real life thing

it would turn into one giant macro fest lol - anyways the game would be totally different...


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 2, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> multiplayer dragon age just wouldnt work with the whole pausing real life thing
> 
> it would turn into one giant macro fest lol - anyways the game would be totally different...



Worked on baldurs gate...even if it was just local. My wife would love to play too, rather than just watching, like we did in Baldur's gate.


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 2, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> Worked on baldurs gate...even if it was just local. My wife would love to play too, rather than just watching, like we did in Baldur's gate.



your wife could play on another setup, if she wanted to.  like phanbeuy said, i'm pausing up to 100 times during some battles. that's not so fun for the other guy who's playing with you.


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 2, 2009)

syker said:


> my friend isn't as much of a gamer as i am. he hasnt been introduced to Crysis yet. that is my next goal, but i am ENTIRELY sure that his laptop cant handle THAT type of graphics. yeah, that may be why his resolution is that shitty. he uses a laptop with Vista
> i am hoping that there is a multiplayer setting on it... is there? i am hoping so, but something tells me that the multiplayer settings wont be very exciting.



vista probably has nothing to do with it. i think the font sizes would be the same across any OS. that said, when i had my CPU downclocked to 2.66ghz instead of 3.6ghz, i lost 10-20 fps, and that seriously took out quite abit of fun out of the game.  my mouse clicks wouldnt' register quite as fast as i would like them to. i had to hold down my clicks for split ms more in order for it to register, and that was just pita.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 2, 2009)

Whyd you guys hate the fade!? I loved the fade sequence in the tower (especially changing forms to get the right build to battle) and in redcliffe. Really is a fresh outlook in RPGing.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey guys,

Can someone compare this game to Oblivion for me? better worse bit of both what? Reason i ask is i thought Oblivion is the best RPG out there and since by the sounds of it they sound similar i thought it would be a good comparison.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 2, 2009)

I, too, liked the fade.  It is unique to the rest of the game and, as a result, a nice change.




WhiteLotus said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can someone compare this game to Oblivion for me? better worse bit of both what? Reason i ask is i thought Oblivion is the best RPG out there and since by the sounds of it they sound similar i thought it would be a good comparison.


Oblivion is like an FPS-RPG where Dragon Age is a RTS-RPG.  In Oblivion you were almost always by yourself while in Dragon Age, sometimes you are required to take a companion and most of the time, you will have three companions with you less your ass gets handed to you.

Dragon Age is most similar to the Witcher, if you have played that.  They are clearly running on a derivative of the same engine...


Personally, the Witcher and Oblivion are tied for first.  Dragon Age falls short of them both.  Dragon Age isn't bad but those two games do just about everything right.

If you are looking for Witcher with companions, Dragon Age is a good match.


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 2, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can someone compare this game to Oblivion for me? better worse bit of both what? Reason i ask is i thought Oblivion is the best RPG out there and since by the sounds of it they sound similar i thought it would be a good comparison.



i don't know about best rpg, but dragon age does have some similarities to oblivion except that dao is more linear. oblivion's a more open world. you should enjoy it if you enjoyed oblivion.


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 2, 2009)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Whyd you guys hate the fade!? I loved the fade sequence in the tower (especially changing forms to get the right build to battle) and in redcliffe. Really is a fresh outlook in RPGing.



that was the part i hated the most lol. mostly because i hate running back and forth over the same place. and the fade looked the same everywhere regardless of location. didn't help that mouse mode and ghost mode make you move damn slow. the sloth demon was good fun though.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 2, 2009)

Thankyou both.

I shall continue playing what i'm playing then move on to Dragon Age!


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 2, 2009)

the witcher lost me in the first hour... SO boring... the combat style was god awful "click..click.click" ...I kept expecting to hear c-c-c-c-COMBO BREAKER!!  DOA is much better imo.  But since like DUNGEON SIEGE an BALDUR's GATE one all of these have been virtually the same game...

oblivion, mass effect, and fallout 3 are my favorite styles, because you can supplement some stats with FPS skills, which is excellent bc it adds a different dynamic to the game.  They also tended to have more impressive environments and stories.


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 3, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> the witcher lost me in the first hour... SO boring... the combat style was god awful "click..click.click" ...I kept expecting to hear c-c-c-c-COMBO BREAKER!!  DOA is much better imo.  But since like DUNGEON SIEGE an BALDUR's GATE one all of these have been virtually the same game...
> 
> oblivion, mass effect, and fallout 3 are my favorite styles, because you can supplement some stats with FPS skills, which is excellent bc it adds a different dynamic to the game.  They also tended to have more impressive environments and stories.



you didn't finish the witcher? aww... it had a great story imo, and wasn't linear at all. dao, on the other hand, makes you feel like you're killing the same monsters over and over after awhile. i can't remember how many times i ran into genlocks and hurlocks and thought to myself oh no not this crap again. :s


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 3, 2009)

mafia97 said:


> hey where can i find mods for dragon age?




Official DLC.

The Return to Ostagar is new.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 3, 2009)

My redhead mage is awesome, she kissed with that chantry redhead.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 3, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> My redhead mage is awesome, she kissed with that chantry redhead.


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed Morrigans voice? It is Claudia black and Arl's is Tim curry, took me awhile to wonder who they were untill I looked it up lol. I was talkin to Morrigan after I beat Flemeth and was like "Hey, she sounds familiar." If anyone watches Stargate SG1, they know what I mean lol
Arl's voice took me a great while b4 I knew who it was


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 4, 2009)

yeah I recognized her instantly from Farscape.. and captain janeway is the other big one.


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 4, 2009)

I noticed her after like 10 hours of gameplay lol. I never have her in my party so may be why it took me so long. Shes a good actress and plays the part really well as does Tim Curry, hes always been an "evil" person in almost everything I watch lol


----------



## MomentoMoir (Dec 5, 2009)

i just got the game i like it so far 
i love the customization 
i wish it was first person
i like the story too
hopefully this game will last me


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 5, 2009)

Anyone here finsihed the game? If so how long did it take to finish?? I heard somewhere that it takes more than a hundred hours


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 5, 2009)

RAAAAWWRRRRRRR!!!!!!!! stop dying you useless dwarf!! USELESS!!!....okay sorry i just needed to get that out of my system. hes like OOOOOOOH a grenade and jumps on it...*Sigh* im about to kick my own character out of my party. HAHAHAH


----------



## AltecV1 (Dec 5, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Anyone here finsihed the game? If so how long did it take to finish?? I heard somewhere that it takes more than a hundred hours



i would have to say ~55-65 h but i didnt do all the side quests


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 5, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> i would have to say ~55-65 h but i didnt do all the side quests



Oh hoo hoo  Thats great news mate cus im getting the game on monday! Damn awesome! I was sooooo bored these days  Thanks alot man for the headsup!


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 5, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> RAAAAWWRRRRRRR!!!!!!!! stop dying you useless dwarf!! USELESS!!!....okay sorry i just needed to get that out of my system. hes like OOOOOOOH a grenade and jumps on it...*Sigh* im about to kick my own character out of my party. HAHAHAH



LMAO... get the lifegiver ring from orzammar... Real nice piece of kit lets you jump on whatever explosives you want. 

the best character is morrigan anyways, one on one, there is just no match.  Especially if you service her and get the magic boosts.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 5, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> i would have to say ~55-65 h but i didnt do all the side quests


I had about the same.  A great deal of it is dialogs.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Dec 5, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> RAAAAWWRRRRRRR!!!!!!!! stop dying you useless dwarf!! USELESS!!!....okay sorry i just needed to get that out of my system. hes like OOOOOOOH a grenade and jumps on it...*Sigh* im about to kick my own character out of my party. HAHAHAH



lol 

im having an issue were the stupid bloody humans in my party keep getting front of my  fire blast and killing there selves fucking morons


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 6, 2009)

Shoot the Golem Shale is a beast. Sten is too when u have him lvl'd up with the Juggernaut Armor on. He almost never dies. Wynne helps the most with her healing but she uses ALOT of Lyrium potions. I make at least 200 a day b/c she uses them all lol. So far the hardest creature I had to beat was Uldred, it took me over 50 tries to figure out I had to continually use the Litany.....not just once lol.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok, I've updated the OP to include the new patch 1.02 and a map of the game.  Enjoy!


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 7, 2009)

long game... finally beat it on nightmare last night... it definitely gets easier after like level 17 - oh and the legion dragonbone armor puts the Juggernaut stuff to shame. Orzammar armor ftw.


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 8, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> long game... finally beat it on nightmare last night... it definitely gets easier after like level 17 - oh and the legion dragonbone armor puts the Juggernaut stuff to shame. Orzammar armor ftw.



Yea Im just to Orzammer now. I havent played in awhile tho. I may just do it to get the armor...


----------



## etrigan420 (Dec 8, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Ok, I've updated the OP to include the new patch 1.02 and a map of the game.  Enjoy!



HOLY SHITBALLS!!!

First time I've seen that map  ...look at how much space they have for add-on's / sequels.

I find myself sporting a chubby.


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 8, 2009)

Man If I had enough time, I would make my own expansion pack. I could do alot with that map....well time to get the tools and start!

Thank you Eastcoasthandle for that map!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 8, 2009)

I started a new character yesteday, got sick of the silly choices I made with my first character. Now that I know the skill trees I can make some better characters. Also switched to a rogue as main.

Also, do you ever get to leave Ferelden during the game? I was at the fight against Loghain and didn't get to leave it so far.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 8, 2009)

I've all ways done this with rpg's since Final Fantasy 7.. I play about 10h or so, then restart it. If it's character based, then ether click on a new one, or keep the same base that I have. 


As for your other thing Dan.. Haven't fought him yet..


----------



## AsRock (Dec 8, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I, too, liked the fade.  It is unique to the rest of the game and, as a result, a nice change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In that case don't forget NWN1 either.  I enjoyed The Witcher more than i did Oblivion due to story mainly.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 8, 2009)

If you only compare the main story of Oblivion to the main story of Dragon Age, I'd say Dragon Age wins.  The whole game revolves around the main quest in Dragon Age where in Oblivion, it comes across as an extended side quest.  That emersive quality of Dragon Age puts it on top.  At the same time, I think Oblivion has better gameplay being that you are in the battles, not just looking down from above.

In the end, I play Oblivion because it is fun (100% chamleon FTW) and Dragon Age because of the story.




DanTheBanjoman said:


> Also, do you ever get to leave Ferelden during the game? I was at the fight against Loghain and didn't get to leave it so far.


You can't go to Orlais or the Free Marches, if that is what you mean.  There are two sub-maps in Denerim and the Deep Roads but they are still technically in Ferelden.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't know if you guys have used it or not but there is a mod out that places a Raven or Crow in the game world. (actually one at your main camp and the 2nd at the witches hut.)

When you click the bird you can gain a potion that when drank frees up all of your points and skills/spells. You can do it as often as you like as well as with any of your other group mates. You can't change your main class but you can totally change your build. It's awesome. 

That very same bird will 'train' you in whatever sub class is available to you. For example:

Rogue: Assassin or Bard
Mage: Shape Shifter or Spirit Healer
Warrior: Berserker or Templar

Respec mod: http://www.fileplanet.com/207200/200000 ... Respec-Mod ver 1.5


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, I've used that mod to experiment, and see what works best for my party. It also allows you to completely change the type of spells your mage has, given where you are going...maybe you want all fire for one place, maybe another, you want ice....maybe you want just defensive spells...what a great mod. I especially like that the skills tell you what you need in basic attributes, and those attribute points are given back, so TOTAL customization is possible!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 8, 2009)

Yup! Great stuff for sure!


----------



## MK4512 (Dec 9, 2009)

I've heard alot of talk about long loading times... I've never had a loading time of more than 5 seconds. And that was the first time I went into the Commons in Orzammar, (Spelling that right?) which is a big flippin' area.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 9, 2009)

The longer you play, the longer the load times get.  If you only play, say, 2-3 hours a time, the load times won't get ridiculously long in that period.  If you play 12+ hours straight, they get so long, you're mad not to restart the game.  I have no idea why but it does.  It is worst entering leaving Orzammar Commons, Orzammar Diamond Quarter, and the Denerim Market although all loads are noticeably extended.

I haven't tried the 1.02 patch yet.  Maybe it fixed it.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 10, 2009)

*Experience Dragon Age: Origins using ATI Eyefinity*



> BioWare issued patches on Nov. 6 and Nov. 17, 2009 to fully enable Dragon Age: Origins on ATI Eyefinity technology, ensuring that gamers have access to ultra-widescreen resolutions for the ultimate visual experience.
> Experience even more of the fantasy world of Ferelden in Dragon Age: Origins by viewing it with an ultra-wide, three display configuration using ATI Eyefinity technology, allowing for a maximum resolution of 7680 x 1600.
> ATI Eyefinity multi-display technology allows seamless enablement of the biggest game environments available today. Gamers can arrange one to three displays using the ATI Radeon™ HD 5970, ATI Radeon™ HD 5870, ATI Radeon™ HD 5850, ATI Radeon™ HD 5770 or ATI Radeon™ HD 5750 graphics cards.


You can read more of their announcement here.   Watch the video demonstrating  Dragon Age: Origins at 5760 x 1200 Resolution (or is that 5760x1280 per the announcer?) ATI Eyefinity Technology here.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 10, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The longer you play, the longer the load times get.  If you only play, say, 2-3 hours a time, the load times won't get ridiculously long in that period.  If you play 12+ hours straight, they get so long, you're mad not to restart the game.  I have no idea why but it does.  It is worst entering leaving Orzammar Commons, Orzammar Diamond Quarter, and the Denerim Market although all loads are noticeably extended.
> 
> I haven't tried the 1.02 patch yet.  Maybe it fixed it.



I noticed that as well, just save, restart the game and it's all fine again. The game got a lot easier the second time I play, as I now know what skills to focus on. Played on hard both times.


----------



## MK4512 (Dec 10, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The longer you play, the longer the load times get.  If you only play, say, 2-3 hours a time, the load times won't get ridiculously long in that period.  If you play 12+ hours straight, they get so long, you're mad not to restart the game.  I have no idea why but it does.  It is worst entering leaving Orzammar Commons, Orzammar Diamond Quarter, and the Denerim Market although all loads are noticeably extended.
> 
> I haven't tried the 1.02 patch yet.  Maybe it fixed it.



12+? 0_0.

Anyways, I bought the expansions, and I was a little disappointed they weren't new areas per say, but kind of side quests...


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 10, 2009)

they need a sequel... the only thing that made this game so good was the character development, they need more story, not more gameplay.  Side quests are just not gonna cut it.


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 10, 2009)

MK4512 said:


> 12+? 0_0.
> 
> Anyways, I bought the expansions, and I was a little disappointed they weren't new areas per say, but kind of side quests...





phanbuey said:


> they need a sequel... the only thing that made this game so good was the character development, they need more story, not more gameplay.  Side quests are just not gonna cut it.



I downloaded the toolset and will learn on how to make different areas on the map. I do to want to go to a different part of the map. I will download the tutorial as to how to use the toolset. If/when I make something, I will make sure as to post everything in here so everyone can download and try it. So if anyone can help me make a small expansion, that will be great! Im planning on new monsters, a new area on the map (somewhere up north maybe if it can be done), new weapons/armor with various effects. Someone makes a new monster or weapon/armor, I may/will use it in my mod.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 11, 2009)

hmm... ill download the kit and see what i can do... maybe a decent bow is in order


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello. I just got the game 2 days ago.. Im playing as a human ( Rogue). Well i want the rest if the team to follow me. But how do i do it?????

I play on 3rd person view so always i have to right click for all of them to move 


(Ok i found what i was doing wrong... I had put Hold Position :S)

Btw anyone knows any tips to how to increase Morrigans liking.. ???


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm wondering

Is this game worth it even if you aren't into the whole character upgrading thing and what not?

I just want a good action adventure game.


----------



## freakshow (Dec 21, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Hello. I just got the game 2 days ago.. Im playing as a human ( Rogue). Well i want the rest if the team to follow me. But how do i do it?????
> 
> I play on 3rd person view so always i have to right click for all of them to move
> 
> ...




Giving gifts helps to raise there liking.


----------



## Binge (Dec 21, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> I'm wondering
> 
> Is this game worth it even if you aren't into the whole character upgrading thing and what not?
> 
> I just want a good action adventure game.



You should ask yourself if you like RTS/Action RPG crossovers first.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 21, 2009)

Patch 1.02*a* is now available (OP updated).


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 21, 2009)

is it patch for non Steam versions of the game?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 21, 2009)

Honstly I'm not sure.  But from what I do know steam usually roles out their own patch update.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 21, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Honstly I'm not sure.  But from what I do know steam usually roles out their own patch update.



Yeah.. Their's will probably be in a day or so. I tried updating to the last patch, and it said something along the lines of "this patch is for non steam version of Dragon Age: Origins"...


----------



## Silverel (Dec 21, 2009)

Is there a difference between 1.02 and 1.02a? I'm not seeing it. o.o


----------



## Blaircroft (Dec 22, 2009)

i really think is is an awesome game im very pleased with it and the story lines are refreshing i was waiting on it for a while only drawback in my opinion is the fact that u cant grind the open map. In rpgs i like to grind for money and levels it really sucks i cant gear all the toons out which im really compulsive at.


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok guys. I know how to make everything BUT the scripts. Scripting is my weak point lol. The toolset gives u templates but I cant seem to make them work. The only script I made successfully was the character generator in the beginning of my mod.  I am trying to get the plots and scripts to correlate with each other to get the missions to work. Making convos are easy and so is makin new party members. I just havent photoshopped any of the textures for new weapons or NPCs. I need to get the scripting down. I searched the net for some tutorials but found very little in explaining them. I have my storyline that I want to make.

BTW, my mods name is Endless Stories, b/c it can be endless if there is enough work to it lol


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 23, 2009)

does anny one know if there is a way to resurect a dead player? or some kind of salvation buff?
im used to lineage 2  i got my chars at lvl 8


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 23, 2009)

The Wynne has res spells. Any healing mage can do that if you chose that class.. After a battle is done, they res themselves after you pass by them. 

as for items, I don't know.. not that far in


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 23, 2009)

Morgoth said:


> does anny one know if there is a way to resurect a dead player? or some kind of salvation buff?
> im used to lineage 2  i got my chars at lvl 8



Yes, wynne has a revive spell. U have to physically click on her to use it as she will not use it when they die and if u set a tactic to have her resurrect them when they get immobilized, she will cast it at the beginning of the battle for some reason and have to wait like 90-100 secs to use it again.


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 24, 2009)

i killd wynne... cus Morrigan wast happy with her, actualy i killed every that she ist happy with XD


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2009)

Morgoth said:


> i killd wynne... cus Morrigan wast happy with her, actualy i killed every that she ist happy with XD



Why doesn't is surprise me that you did that..  

Well, make sure everyone can fight and gotta keep up on everyone's health..


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 24, 2009)

Morgoth said:


> i killd wynne... cus Morrigan wast happy with her, actualy i killed every that she ist happy with XD



oh that sucks. Wynne is a big part of my group. Without her, I wouldnt do half the stuff I do lol. She heals me without me even worrying about it. Unless I run out of lyrium potions. I should let Flemeth have Morrigan but I want to learn shapeshifting as I dont like Blood magic much. *spoiler removed*


----------



## mchlor (Dec 24, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> . For a dragon, Flemeth was easy.



fucking spoilers!


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 24, 2009)

same here i used a tactik from lineage 2 to kill raid bosses  
anny one here had sex with morrigan? my char did  
is there a way i can marage her?




Taz100420 said:


> oh that sucks. Wynne is a big part of my group. Without her, I wouldnt do half the stuff I do lol. She heals me without me even worrying about it. Unless I run out of lyrium potions. I should let Flemeth have Morrigan but I want to learn shapeshifting as I dont like Blood magic much. For a dragon, Flemeth was easy.


i gave marrigan healing ability so i dont need wynne 
my main group is made of the Female archer (forgot her name bit you find her where you find sten to i got him in my group as wel but hes allways negative
i also have that asasin guy in it and the templar


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 25, 2009)

mchlor said:


> fucking spoilers!



well sorry for that. You will find out if u decide to kill her. 



Morgoth said:


> same here i used a tactik from lineage 2 to kill raid bosses
> anny one here had sex with morrigan? my char did
> is there a way i can marage her?
> 
> ...



Im not sure on marriage as i havent gotten to that point of my characters reputation lol. I have to get close with Morrigan to get my shapeshifting ability


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 25, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> I should let Flemeth have Morrigan but I want to learn shapeshifting as I dont like Blood magic much. *spoiler removed*





Spoiler



I think the only difference with telling Flemeth about Morrigan's plans is there is no Morrigan bit at the end of the game.  I didn't notice anything else different.






Taz100420 said:


> Im not sure on marriage as i havent gotten to that point of my characters reputation lol. I have to get close with Morrigan to get my shapeshifting ability


I think the only way to get marriage (although I haven't done it) is to...


Spoiler



play as a Human Nobel, get very positive with Allister, and offer to become the Queen.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 25, 2009)

I just picked up this game and MAss Effect for 28 bucks from the EA sale.

Now gotta wait 2 hours so I can go home and start the download.....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 25, 2009)

Make sure to pick up Bring Down the Sky (free on PC) and maybe Pinnacle Station ($5) DLCs.  BDtS has 1.01 patch included and Pinnacle Station has the 1.02 (most recent) patch included.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 25, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Make sure to pick up Bring Down the Sky (free on PC) and maybe Pinnacle Station ($5) DLCs.  BDtS has 1.01 patch included and Pinnacle Station has the 1.02 (most recent) patch included.



are you kidding? don plays games so slow its like the time i took to figure out why my new mobo was not allowed but her more expensive coach bag was ok. and we had seperate bank accounts


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 25, 2009)

Has anyone else d/l'ed the toolset and played around with it? Its pretty straight forward with a little learning curve, especially scripting. You basically can make a whole new game inside DAO. With ALOT of time of course. I almost have a fortress built from scratch but my creatures are all black for some reason...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm thoroughly boredified with Dragon Age now so not too likely I would.  As with any custom content, the problem is voice overs.  In a game like Dragon Age, the voice acting is half of the game.


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 25, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm thoroughly boredified with Dragon Age now so not too likely I would.  As with any custom content, the problem is voice overs.  In a game like Dragon Age, the voice acting is half of the game.



You can make ur own voice overs and synch the lips with the speaking characters....Im not that far yet. But if/when I do make my mod work, I will be doing that too.


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 26, 2009)

anny one know when there gona release expension packs?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 26, 2009)

Probably never, just DLCs.


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 26, 2009)

Is Return to Ostagar due Dec. 31st?


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 26, 2009)

im showng my character 
Name odin i named him afther a nordic pagan war god of the vikings




does anny one know where i can find Judgernaut brest plate?
i got allmost the entire set


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 26, 2009)

Morgoth said:


> im showng my character
> Name odin i named him afther a nordic pagan war god of the vikings
> [url]http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/6664/odinds.th.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



enjoy
http://dragonage.wikia.com/wiki/Juggernaut_Armor_Set


----------



## SummerDays (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone lucky enough to play with game with Eyefinity, huh huh huh?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 27, 2009)

I overplayed this, gotta take a month off as im bored with it now


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi guys, I keep getting this Crash error:




> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
> Application Name:	DAOrigins.exe
> Application Version:	1.0.9353.0
> ...



Has anyone *experienced* this and has a remedy to it?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 27, 2009)

Update NVIDIA PhysX?


----------



## Polarman (Dec 27, 2009)

Just ordered the game. Should get it this week. I'm looking foward to it.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 27, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Update NVIDIA PhysX?



myeah.. its the latest one from nvidia... or am I the only one experiencing this? Because if thats the case, it maybe an isolated problem (well on a hardware level maybe.. I got processes / services on my OS skimmed down for gaming.. and no have no bloatware utilities added)


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 27, 2009)

Polarman said:


> Just ordered the game. Should get it this week. I'm looking foward to it.



I hope you enjoy it as we did, I'm on my 4th play thru as a dwarven berserker  this game is addicting


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 28, 2009)

psyko12 said:


> I hope you enjoy it as we did, I'm on my 4th play thru as a dwarven berserker  this game is addicting



same here finished as human warrior, now im playing as human mage, gona be an arcane warrior


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2009)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> myeah.. its the latest one from nvidia... or am I the only one experiencing this? Because if thats the case, it maybe an isolated problem (well on a hardware level maybe.. I got processes / services on my OS skimmed down for gaming.. and no have no bloatware utilities added)


As far as I know, it isn't a common problem.  If you have GPU accelerated PhysX enabled, maybe try disabling it.  If it is disabled, try enabling it.


----------



## Nailezs (Dec 28, 2009)

ok guys, i finally was able to start playing this game, and i have 2 questions

what is the best order in which to gain allies in the beggining of the game? like, which of the 4 quests should i do first? elves, dwarves, mages, arl

im playing thru as a duel wielding warrior(actually just restarted the game as i screwed him all up and didnt realize till 15hrs in). what sub classes should i be, if any? of the 4 lines available, i dont really see anything that would complement my dual wielding style. or if its better that i go rogue for duel wielding, let me know and tell me which sub classes to go for


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 28, 2009)

Nailezs said:


> ok guys, i finally was able to start playing this game, and i have 2 questions
> 
> what is the best order in which to gain allies in the beggining of the game? like, which of the 4 quests should i do first? elves, dwarves, mages, arl
> 
> im playing thru as a duel wielding warrior(actually just restarted the game as i screwed him all up and didnt realize till 15hrs in). what secdonary warrior calsses should i be, if any? of the 4 lines available, i dont really see anything that would complement my dual wielding style



well Reaver is good, it gives you the ability to get more aggressive as your life diminishes... also it gives your warrior another ability to stun (fear paralysis).

beserker is also good as it ups your damage, but its an annoying talent to activate.  

It really depends on your play style - if your warrior is a 1v1 guy, then beserker/reaver for maximum damage... if not then champion/reaver will give you better crowd control.

templars are good against mages, but alistair is a templar and your really only need one.


----------



## Nailezs (Dec 28, 2009)

cant see me going reaver on this pay thru - im trying to be a good guy lol 
thinking going for branch 1 on the warrrior talents, maxxing all my dual wield stuff, and then i should have enough talent points left to max beserker.
if i get past lvl 20 any other talents could go to champion, though i doubt i would need/use it by then


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 28, 2009)

for warrior i prefer shield and augmented weapons axe or sword
and heavy armour
shield bash and overpower bash are realy good,


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 29, 2009)

I finished the game in 34 hours! Finished it the day before Christmas!!! Awesome game 9.5/10

Is the story different if you play as something else like an elf??

I played Human Rogue.


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 29, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> I finished the game in 34 hours! Finished it the day before Christmas!!! Awesome game 9.5/10
> 
> Is the story different if you play as something else like an elf??
> 
> I played Human Rogue.



to finish the game you need  to play with all races and all side quest thats 150+ hours


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 29, 2009)

well im loving my Berserker  lvl 15 with 60 damage per hit with no skils activated and 37def i just rush in use 2hand swing and then go to town lol with typical skills like 2hand swing  or critical hit etc i tend to do 100damage add on damage bonus from powerfull blows or w/e its called and berserk etc and i can hit 120ish per enemy with 2hand swing cant wait to see my damage output at lvl 20


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 29, 2009)

thing about two handed is that they hit SOOOO SLLOOOWWWW... and when they miss its even worse.  Dude just stands there taking it for 10 seconds without hitting back.

They hit for much more damage, for sure, but when you take into account the amount of time that it took them to deal that damage, then the dual handed warriors win out.  Not to mention, dual handed has 'momentum' which makes them strike 2wice as fast or 4x what the two handed warrior does.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 29, 2009)

true but i can run into a group of 10-12 enemies use two handed swing pull my ppl back and cast (i thinks its frost storm or something to lazy to load it up) AOE frost atk feeze all the enemies or out right kill them 

that and im pretty sure the way i have my star fang set up helps as well +10 vs darkspawn made a huge difference


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 30, 2009)

Morgoth said:


> to finish the game you need  to play with all races and all side quest thats 150+ hours



Yeah yeah yeahh.. i know that... im just telling that i finished the story of the Human Rogue in 34 hours...


----------



## DreamSeller (Dec 30, 2009)

still didn't try it... is it worth it ? :-s


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 30, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> still didn't try it... is it worth it ? :-s



yea it realy is  
amazing story line, good game play,


----------



## D007 (Dec 31, 2009)

I've been playing this game and while it has it's good moments it gets really annoying sometimes.
AI gets stuck on stupid far to often even with the tactics system fully in place.

I find myself hitting pause literally every 2 seconds in heated battles, which makes the game more of a pause fest than a game at all.

I really really hate having to hold every single party members hand and worry about weather or not I'm going to offend them as well.
I would have to avoid half the quests in this game if I tried to please everyone.
That's not fun to me.

It reminds me of the lame way GTA 4 tried to use that friends garbage.
I feel like I'm playing hello kitty let's make friends happy fun time.

I'm sure the game has more to it than this.
But the annoyances have made me leave it sitting gathering dust, for more time than I have played it.
I bought the deluxe edition as well.

One more thing.
I am not enjoying all the homosexual undertones in this game that keep creeping up either.
There have been far to many instances where I could of ended up banging some guy
and far to many hintingly made comments that get under my skin.

To each their own, but forcing that stuff into my games is something that fails IMO.


----------



## Polarman (Dec 31, 2009)

I finally got it today.

I'm very impressed so far. This is better than a movie. I've just lighted the beacon and then got rescued. When i was listening to the witch (Flemeth) talk, i recognize "Capt'n Janeway's" voice. I did not know that she took part in video games.

Taking a break right now.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 31, 2009)

Lovin' the game!

Wondering if anyone is using v-sync whilst playing DA:O. I was getting a hell lot of ripping, especially in the cutsences when your FPS rises heaps so I toggled on v-sync for the first time in a new game.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2009)

finished it a while ago as a human warrior, about to replay as a mage.

Just not sure if i should go elven mage or human mage


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 31, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> As far as I know, it isn't a common problem.  If you have GPU accelerated PhysX enabled, maybe try disabling it.  If it is disabled, try enabling it.


Yep, tried that before.

In anycase, I found a fix for it (albeit weird). I just set the vsync in the nvc to "use 3d application setting" instead of forced on... this fixed it somehow.. no more physix.dll crashes! ^^ Like a thorn of my paw..


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 31, 2009)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Yep, tried that before.
> 
> In anycase, I found a fix for it (albeit weird). I just set the vsync in the nvc to "use 3d application setting" instead of forced on... this fixed it somehow.. no more physix.dll crashes! ^^ Like a thorn of my paw..



I was going to suggest you should try downloading physxcudart_20.dll and place it in the dragon age bin_ship folder, but you've got it working so its all good now.

Anyone use v-sync btw?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 31, 2009)

Sensi Karate said:


> Anyone use v-sync btw?


I usually go with default unless I see tearing.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 31, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I usually go with default unless I see tearing.



Do you get ripping when playing DA:O. You don't need a very powerful computer to run the game at a decent fps and yours easily conquers DA:O even with 1920x1200..


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 31, 2009)

anny one having problems with downloading and buying dlc?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 1, 2010)

Sensi Karate said:


> I was going to suggest you should try downloading physxcudart_20.dll and place it in the dragon age bin_ship folder, but you've got it working so its all good now.
> 
> Anyone use v-sync btw?



k thanks for teh info. Looks like I'll be trying that out.. crashed once again in denerim. Wasnt crashing in Orzammar thats why I thought I fixed it.. 

ACCURSED RUNTIME. Developers should stop using Physix :shadedshu


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 1, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> k thanks for teh info. Looks like I'll be trying that out.. crashed once again in denerim. Wasnt crashing in Orzammar thats why I thought I fixed it..
> 
> ACCURSED RUNTIME. Developers should stop using Physix :shadedshu



Hope that helps your problem somewhat.

I know this may sound like a stupid question, but have your tried re-installing the game? Maybe you got a few corrupted files so you cant get into Denerim. Re-installing may do the trick.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> finished it a while ago as a human warrior, about to replay as a mage.
> 
> Just not sure if i should go elven mage or human mage



Im about 7 hrs in been playing it as elven mage, games been great so far.

Im just wondering is there any "cheat" to open locked chests? I know in oblivion I was able to ~ unlock

BTW I sort of cheated, since I didnt patch to 1.2 I was able to level up easily, by talking to duncan non stop after retrieving the 3 blood vials from the korkari wilds . So im pretty much breezing thru the battles, defeated the ogre in the the tower of ishal NP with Blizzard and mass rejuvanation.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 7, 2010)

3dsage said:


> Im about 7 hrs in been playing it as elven mage, games been great so far.
> 
> Im just wondering is there any "cheat" to open locked chests? I know in oblivion I was able to ~ unlock
> 
> BTW I sort of cheated, since I didnt patch to 1.2 I was able to level up easily, by talking to duncan non stop after retrieving the 3 blood vials from the korkari wilds . So im pretty much breezing thru the battles, defeated the ogre in the the tower of ishal NP with Blizzard and mass rejuvanation.



I have a mod that lets you smash open locked chests but you may lose items in the chest depending on your strength and such. Also theres another mod that lets you use a magic spell to open locks, both are good but I prefer the lock bash. 

Lock Bash - http://www.dragonagenexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=301

Lock Spell - http://www.dragonagenexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=157

I recommend that website for downloading any mods for DA:O. Currently I got five mods just for characters appearances and a few more for various things that annoyed me. Have a look, you wont be disappointed.  

Oh, and nexus also has an Oblivion and Morrowind version of the website if your interested. 

I was wondering what followers you guys use for DA:O? I'm currently using Morrigan (healer), Alistair, Oghren and Hero (warrior). Next I'll be doing Dwarf Noble with similar companions except changing Oghren to Shale. I can never lose Morrigan and Alistair since there my favourite companions.  

Dang, this game takes forever! I'm a perfectionist and I'm at 17% and got nearly 40 hours under my belt.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 7, 2010)

3dsage said:


> Im about 7 hrs in been playing it as elven mage, games been great so far.
> 
> Im just wondering is there any "cheat" to open locked chests? I know in oblivion I was able to ~ unlock
> 
> BTW I sort of cheated, since I didnt patch to 1.2 I was able to level up easily, by talking to duncan non stop after retrieving the 3 blood vials from the korkari wilds . So im pretty much breezing thru the battles, defeated the ogre in the the tower of ishal NP with Blizzard and mass rejuvanation.



lucky you. i levelled up too far, and enemies level with you. so they kicked my ass and the game was unplayable. (i levelled past the point i  could use the DLC gear, and just kept going)


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> lucky you. i levelled up too far, and enemies level with you. so they kicked my ass and the game was unplayable. (i levelled past the point i  could use the DLC gear, and just kept going)



The game doesn't EXACTLY level with you, its more that the areas are designed for your level. The levelling system is more to that of KOTOR or Mass Effect then Oblivion.

Heres some more information:


> Although the game itself allows you to visit Denerim and Orzammar immediately after leaving Lothering, you're not meant to do so until much later in the game. Unfortunately Bioware does not make this clear at all. Going to these higher-level areas too soon is a contributing factor to some players reporting that the game is "too difficult" for them even on Normal mode. Bioware meant for the Bandits outside Orzammar as you approach it for the first time to be a "gating encounter" to scare you away if you're still too low level for the intended Challenge Level of Orzammar. Likewise for the Ser Landry encounter (the duel in the back alley) in Denerim. Both encounters will be doable, if not downright easy, if you come to these areas well after level 10 as intended by Bioware.
> 
> The preferred order to visit each area is as follows, based solely on the lower and upper limits of Bioware's hard-coded challenge scaling for each area. It is of course perfectly legitimate to follow a different order for roleplay reasons or because you want to add a specific companion or items to your party sooner. However, you might find that some areas are too difficult if you visit them too soon, and conversely some areas might be too easy if you visit them too late. For example, Redcliffe Village/Castle has an upper limit of level 10-11 for normal enemies and below, level 12 for lieutenants, and level 14 for bosses.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mussels (Jan 7, 2010)

oooooooooh. yeah i went to denerim first.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> oooooooooh. yeah i went to denerim first.



Its your personal preference. I went to Mages Tower and then to Orzammar since I wanted my Dwarven Companion so I could have the group I wanted from the start. I leveled HEAPS in Orzammar and used many tactics like luring and ownzing tehmz n00bez with my ice magic and LOTS of healing, I got by. But dang some of those bosses can really own you early on.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> lucky you. i levelled up too far, and enemies level with you. so they kicked my ass and the game was unplayable. (i levelled past the point i  could use the DLC gear, and just kept going)



 I'm sorry, but that is funny. Reading this thread makes me eager for when my copy arrives, really looking forward too it.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 7, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm sorry, but that is funny. Reading this thread makes me eager for when my copy arrives, really looking forward too it.



at level 15, i couldnt take on those bandits blocking you from moving on into whatever area it is - they pwned me hard.

I advise everyone against using that cheat.


----------



## Nailezs (Jan 7, 2010)

I went from lothering>mage tower>orzamar>redcliffe>denerim>haven>brecilian forest>denerim and havent had any problems. right now my duel wielding warrior/champion/bezerker is like lvl 20 or 21, 42/42/24/11/16/24 and he's a bad mamajama. i dont even bother to go looking for fights for exp anymore lol.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> at level 15, i couldnt take on those bandits blocking you from moving on into whatever area it is - they pwned me hard.
> 
> I advise everyone against using that cheat.



Yeah last night I hard a hard time taking them out, It took me a couple hours to get them 
finally left only with Alistar I used some long range tactics, with my Longbow (sylvanwood) and arrow of slaying ( one shot one kill ability) I plucked each one by one. Took quite a bit due to having to recoup stamina in order to use the ability. thats how I got thru that.

Side note I finally DL JB textures, will install later on today.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Anyone want to tell me if Warden's Keep is worth $6.99 to download?


----------



## Nailezs (Jan 7, 2010)

i too would like to know the answer to the above question

on a side note, how do i use the spoiler tags? theres something i wanna throw out for you guys but it could be a spoiler...and i dont know how to use the tags lol


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 7, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Anyone want to tell me if Warden's Keep is worth $6.99 to download?





Nailezs said:


> i too would like to know the answer to the above question
> 
> on a side note, how do i use the spoiler tags? theres something i wanna throw out for you guys but it could be a spoiler...and i dont know how to use the tags lol



Wardens Keep is well worth the $6.99. I don't really want to give away spoilers but its a must to download. It has a great story and you get many new items as-well as Warden Keep itself.  Only downer is its quite short, but the items such as a kickass 1H or 2H sword do make up for it.

*EDIT:* Just played through the DLC again, not really what I remember. I must of over exaggerated it in my mind. Its OK now that I replayed it but its just a DLC that gives you the best 1H/2H sword (if you get the meteor) and also some fairly good items. Story is MUCH shorter then what I remember and only lasted for 30 minutes to 1 hour, maybe even less since I am a completitionist. It really isn't worth the $6.99 and should've been added into the game and not made a DLC really, nothing really worthy here. Personally get the Shale if you don't get it with your game (you should unless you get the digital version of DA:O) and that DLC will be good. Personally the only thing good about this is that you get some new abilities, the 1H/2H weapon and a few good items which isn't worth of a $6.99. Sorry for my original post, I think watching videos of DA:O and playing the game again made me over emphazise how good Wardens Keep really is.  Just download a mod if you want the items. 



Spoiler



To use the spoiler tag put [spoiler.][/spoiler.] but take out the dots. Put your text in between that.


----------



## Nailezs (Jan 8, 2010)

Spoiler



if you side with the elves in brecilian forest, their requested supply for the way is elfroot, deepmushrooms, deathroot, and 1 other thing. you can get infinite elf root and death root at the elven merchant in the brecilian outskirts. from what i've read on the DA:O wiki, less than 100g of buying elf root/death root and turning it in to the allied supply crates can get you to the theoretical max of lvl 25. i have gotten 1.5lvls off this myself, just from filling like 15 inventory slots with stacks of death root.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 8, 2010)

Its probably been posted before, but DL the JB textures, it makes a ton of difference in textures. FPS prob dropped a little wiht a little more loading lag, due to my current rig. But its worth it.

Havent installed the HD textures I dont think I have sufficient ram for that though.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jan 9, 2010)

I think im gonna replay this game and go at it a different way 
I played it all the way through and did all the side quest i could find and took my time and it lasted about a month


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 9, 2010)

anny one her noticing memmory leaks on this game?, its getting slower afhter every day..
also large complains abouth it on DA:O forum


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Sensi Karate said:


> Wardens Keep is well worth the $6.99. I don't really want to give away spoilers but its a must to download. It has a great story and you get many new items as-well as Warden Keep itself.  Only downer is its quite short, but the items such as a kickass 1H or 2H sword do make up for it.
> 
> *EDIT:* Just played through the DLC again, not really what I remember. I must of over exaggerated it in my mind. Its OK now that I replayed it but its just a DLC that gives you the best 1H/2H sword (if you get the meteor) and also some fairly good items. Story is MUCH shorter then what I remember and only lasted for 30 minutes to 1 hour, maybe even less since I am a completitionist. It really isn't worth the $6.99 and should've been added into the game and not made a DLC really, nothing really worthy here. Personally get the Shale if you don't get it with your game (you should unless you get the digital version of DA:O) and that DLC will be good. Personally the only thing good about this is that you get some new abilities, the 1H/2H weapon and a few good items which isn't worth of a $6.99. Sorry for my original post, I think watching videos of DA:O and playing the game again made me over emphazise how good Wardens Keep really is.  Just download a mod if you want the items.
> 
> ...



I ended up just saying screw it and buying it for $7, I had read it had the best 2 handed sword and I'm a 2 handed noble, so a bit of extra content and that, so I got it.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 9, 2010)

Morgoth said:


> anny one her noticing memmory leaks on this game?, its getting slower afhter every day..
> also large complains abouth it on DA:O forum



the further into the game you get, the longer the load times are.

Cant exactly call it a memory leak, since (in my case) quitting and restarting the program didnt make it any faster


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the further into the game you get, the longer the load times are.
> 
> Cant exactly call it a memory leak, since (in my case) quitting and restarting the program didnt make it any faster



In my case if you play 2 hours the level change loads get so long (30s?) it's not fun to play anymore. Quit and load the same place and it goes to pretty much instant (few secs).


----------



## Mussels (Jan 9, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> In my case if you play 2 hours the level change loads get so long (30s?) it's not fun to play anymore. Quit and load the same place and it goes to pretty much instant (few secs).



sounds annoying


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 9, 2010)

its a known issue dragon age has memory leaks which is what causes the long load times i can play for 2 1/2 - 3hrs then i have to restart because after that load times skyrocket to 5-10mins its nuts and needs to be fixed but anyway its an issue bioware is aware of


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 10, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> its a known issue dragon age has memory leaks which is what causes the long load times i can play for 2 1/2 - 3hrs then i have to restart because after that load times skyrocket to 5-10mins its nuts and needs to be fixed but anyway its an issue bioware is aware of



I've never really had one and I've played for 5 hours straight with over 50 hours clocked on one character. However with every game I usually restart my computer every 2-3 hours just for that reason so I never really notice. Also multiple saves in a large quanity can make a game take longer in load times, however I don't know if thats the case for DA:O...


----------



## Nailezs (Jan 11, 2010)

so far, what is your guy's favored class/origin?
right now mine is human noble/dual wielding warrior....though i wish he didnt start out with 1 point in shield...very annoying.
havent tried any mage classes yet, nor archery, but i've tried 2handed warrior and duel wielding rogue and just cant stand them.

my play style consists of this: run in with swords swinging.
having to micromanage my party to get agro str8(as with rogue or mage) is just too annoying for me.

and as far as the origins go...i just like being a human noble lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 11, 2010)

i prefer 2hand warrior human nobel the 2hand swing is great for setting up a well timed atk strategy namely draw aggro with my main use 2hand swing as morrigan casts blizzard then run back all enemies get frozen in place and if they dont die there easy tap and there dead makes large mobs easy to handle


----------



## Nailezs (Jan 11, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i prefer 2hand warrior human nobel the 2hand swing is great for setting up a well timed atk strategy namely draw aggro with my main use 2hand swing as morrigan casts blizzard then run back all enemies get frozen in place and if they dont die there easy tap and there dead makes large mobs easy to handle



now see, thats too much work lol




Nailezs said:


> my play style consists of this: run in with swords swinging.


lol thats all i wanna do. swing my swords and kill stuff.   carrying my party along becuase im a kick ass warrior is just so rewarding


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 11, 2010)

my way is extremely simple turn the ai off for the most part unless there physically attacked in which they fight back but only when engaged in melee means i run in with my giant sword draw aggro like a badass with 5-10 enemies on me knock them all down then switch to morrigan cast the spell and then back to my warrior and run back to the party takes about 12 seconds total to watch 10 enemies or so drop dead and it also leaves my 2hand warrior as having done about 60% of the parties damage output since at lvl 15 im doing 100damage + a hit


----------



## Nailezs (Jan 11, 2010)

hmm, thats not bad at all. i might actually have to work up my 2h dwarf noble and try this


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 11, 2010)

basically it all hinges on making sure ur parties AI is set to be passive agressive  to fight back only when there attacked it means u have to be more aware of them but in say orzammar and against the darkspawn this tactic tend to do wonders against mass enemy #s ive seen it effective against up to 20 enemies max before it becomes to hard to do (namely u get killed from mass mob atk no matter how strong your warrior is) it seems more complex then it is but in the sacred urn quest it also proved valuable in the close quaters combat namely walk in with my warrior close the door aggro initiated the skill pause switch to morrigan cast spell switch back run and they all freeze in place and they die slowly  if you play on easy difficult AOE spells will not hurt your party so in that sense u can have morrigan rain death on enemies with blizzard and thunderstorm etc but on higher difficults parties take damage and no matter what you do NPCs good or bad will take damage no matter what difficulty lvl u are at


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 13, 2010)

Man that was epic..

replaying this 2nd round, with an elven circle mage..

now a blood mage / arcane warrior.. frigin awesome


----------



## Binge (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't know why mages are anything except control/healers.  They do terrible damage compared to melee classes.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> its a known issue dragon age has memory leaks which is what causes the long load times i can play for 2 1/2 - 3hrs then i have to restart because after that load times skyrocket to 5-10mins its nuts and needs to be fixed but anyway its an issue bioware is aware of



That is actually crap.  Go to your services and turn on your .NET framework.  Load times will become what they should be.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Binge said:


> That is actually crap.  Go to your services and turn on your .NET framework.  Load times will become what they should be.



What? .NET isn't a service, .NET applications don't work without the libraries and you surely can't turn it on or off.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> What? .NET isn't a service, .NET applications don't work without the libraries and you surely can't turn it on or off.



^ what he said.

After doing some testing i can confirm my game does have the memory leak, i spammed quicksave and quickload, and it got slower and slower


----------



## Binge (Jan 13, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> What? .NET isn't a service, .NET applications don't work without the libraries and you surely can't turn it on or off.



You can turn on (start) the service.  It makes a difference.  In windows 7 the service is stopped by default.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 14, 2010)

80 hours into one character... FTW?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 14, 2010)

The only .NET service is "NGEN" which basically caches .NET applications in their processor-ready state.  It doesn't run unless a .NET application ran on the system to start it.  There is no way that is effecting Dragon Age performance over long time spans.  Dragon Age is a C++ stand-alone application and doesn't use NGEN.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2010)

which means memory leak .....   but then again what game dosent have memory leaks that effect it in some way i guess ill settle for long load times instead of crashes anyway


----------



## Binge (Jan 14, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The only .NET service is "NGEN" which basically caches .NET applications in their processor-ready state.  It doesn't run unless a .NET application ran on the system to start it.  There is no way that is effecting Dragon Age performance over long time spans.  Dragon Age is a C++ stand-alone application and doesn't use NGEN.



I'm not going to argue how it works, but it does work.  Fixed my load times and leak issues.  Trying it isn't hard to manage.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 14, 2010)

Binge said:


> I don't know why mages are anything except control/healers.  They do terrible damage compared to melee classes.



Right but they have so many stun spells and their spells do so much residual damage that they will rip through just about anyone.

Like fighting Loghain on nightmare... he couldnt even get close to my mage because I just cast force field... then blizzard, then tempest... as soon as he came out he froze took 40 damage per sec on to of the other crap I kept sending at him: crushing prison, lightning, arcane bolt, cone of cold... 

Basically the guy took two steps and was dead in 30 seconds.


With the dual wield warrior, even with momentum and beserk, doing 55 damage _per hand_ it took me over a minute of fighting and 2 health potions to take him down.  Why? armor limited damage to 25 per hit, and he was hitting back, using knock downs, and generally kicking my ass.


----------



## Binge (Jan 15, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> Right but they have so many stun spells and their spells do so much residual damage that they will rip through just about anyone.
> 
> Like fighting Loghain on nightmare... he couldnt even get close to my mage because I just cast force field... then blizzard, then tempest... as soon as he came out he froze took 40 damage per sec on to of the other crap I kept sending at him: crushing prison, lightning, arcane bolt, cone of cold...
> 
> ...



Yikes... I can see what you mean when you play that kind of a solo game, and I've seen arcane warrior builds that solo the whole game.  It's impressive and mages do have a spot beyond healer/control, but I guess I just like them that way.

I find that warriors work best with sword and board.  Leave the rogues to dual wield or pure dex bow.  Legit a rogue dual wield spec assassin/duelist can pop 210 per hit on a stunned Loghain.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 15, 2010)

Binge said:


> I don't know why mages are anything except control/healers.  They do terrible damage compared to melee classes.


Lol yeah, given the crappy hit rate accuracy and crappy low bare crit chances, melee mages needs some buff to complete it out.. well basically, i just made it for roleplaying purposes, reading out in game how arcane warriors are rare, I really felt special whacking scrubs with a two handed sword.. imagining them saying "wtf!?"


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 15, 2010)

I made a cunning rogue/assassin this weekend, and man...this guy is great. For fights I stealth in, put myself in position right next to the opposing mage, then start to walk my party in slowly. As soon as all the goonies see Alister and charge for him, I pop out of stealth (with a 50 point crit), stun the mage and take him down in another 2 or 3 hits. Its really great fun. Mages are the only units that ever give me problems, and now I have a hard counter to them ;D

Also, with nearly 60 cunning I can open pretty much every chest in the game with just 1 point into lock picking


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 15, 2010)

i have yet to do a rogue build that is that good... i cant seem to keep mine alive for very long, lol.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 15, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> i have yet to do a rogue build that is that good... i cant seem to keep mine alive for very long, lol.



I'm actually having a much easier time with my rogue than with my warrior. He just kills people so fast. Combat stealth is an instant agro drop, but you wont get that right away. Try building one with Momemtum as quick as possible. Best ability ever ;D Str isnt needed beyond 20 (fadeboost included) dex about 26 ( +2 from assassin/duelist). The rest for cunning and you will see some high numbers ;D


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 15, 2010)

Ninkobwi said:


> I'm actually having a much easier time with my rogue than with my warrior. He just kills people so fast. Combat stealth is an instant agro drop, but you wont get that right away. Try building one with Momemtum as quick as possible. Best ability ever ;D Str isnt needed beyond 20 (fadeboost included) dex about 26 ( +2 from assassin/duelist). The rest for cunning and you will see some high numbers ;D



thanks for that ill try that out...


----------



## Nailezs (Jan 17, 2010)

Ninkobwi said:


> I'm actually having a much easier time with my rogue than with my warrior. He just kills people so fast. Combat stealth is an instant agro drop, but you wont get that right away. Try building one with Momemtum as quick as possible. Best ability ever ;D Str isnt needed beyond 20 (fadeboost included) dex about 26 ( +2 from assassin/duelist). The rest for cunning and you will see some high numbers ;D



with str so low how do you equip the better longswords?


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 17, 2010)

as rogue you dont need allot of strengt and as rogue you mainly use dager type weapons or bows 
warrior mainly used Strengt based weapons
Dualist can use can use degers, and at the end dual handend long swords

Arcane warrior mage an use warrior weapons and doest need strengt, only magic 
they can also use heavy armour,
arcane warrior  is the moost strongest class in the game and its realy deadly
its like a zealot, archon from starcraft


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 30, 2010)

Return to Ostegar DLC is now available.


----------



## nt300 (Feb 17, 2010)

Is this game really that good or should I wait for the new Oblivion game said to get released sometime in late 2010


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 22, 2010)

So I finally got a bit of time before BC2 comes out to play some. Been working on my Human Warrior, and then I realize that Dual Wielding can allow your character to use dual 2 handers. I have so far been running as 2 handed spec. But I'm wondering, would picking up the talents only for dual wielding 2 handers add a lot to my setup, I would imagine it would, but then I'm not sure if it would lock out my current abilities, or if it would change the damage arc I seem to have to targets alongside my main target.


----------



## Hockster (May 17, 2010)

New DLC on Tuesday. Play as the Darkspawn.

http://dragonage.bioware.com/dschronicles/


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 17, 2010)

Hockster said:


> New DLC on Tuesday. Play as the Darkspawn.
> 
> http://dragonage.bioware.com/dschronicles/



Interesting,

not got round to completing the other DLC yet, the grey warden one/architect one.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 19, 2010)

Nailezs said:


> with str so low how do you equip the better longswords?



huh, sorry I never read your question.. dagger damage is based on dex, so you will want to use them. also in awakenings there is a 100% backstab dagger which completely dwarfs any longsword you may find.


----------



## Lionheart (May 19, 2010)

I've had this game for awhile now, bought it off steam, but only played about 4hrs worth, I didnt get bored of it, I just had to reinstall my system again plus I had to play other games that I wanted to finish first, should I download it again and play it, I heard it was kinda like mass effect but medieval fantasy times


----------



## AsRock (May 19, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I've had this game for awhile now, bought it off steam, but only played about 4hrs worth, I didnt get bored of it, I just had to reinstall my system again plus I had to play other games that I wanted to finish first, should I download it again and play it, I heard it was kinda like mass effect but medieval fantasy times



Play it....  

Dunno were it's like Mass Effect lol.  It owns Mass Effect but it's more my type of game and not saying Mass Effect was a bad game as it was another i enjoyed playing  but did not get withdraw symptoms from ME like i did with DA ..

DLC's are fair lame really for DA but  one good thing is how they are setup point wise when buying them unlike MS were you end up over paying so MS get to hold some of ya hard earned money.


----------



## athenaesword (May 19, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Play it....
> 
> Dunno were it's like Mass Effect lol.  It owns Mass Effect but it's more my type of game and not saying Mass Effect was a bad game as it was another i enjoyed playing  but did not get withdraw symptoms from ME like i did with DA ..
> 
> DLC's are fair lame really for DA but  one good thing is how they are setup point wise when buying them unlike MS were you end up over paying so MS get to hold some of ya hard earned money.



haha you gotta be kidding right.. i'm on my third playthrough of ME2 and it's miles ahead of DA. DA's monsters get really boring after awhile - half the monsters you fight are just different iterations of darkspawn and they all look alike. the story's not too shabby but some parts are just plain long and drawn out i.e the fade. also, the fact that the game is extremely unbalanced and biased towards mages is quite abit of a turnoff. ME2, on the other hand, was a masterpiece.


----------



## AsRock (May 19, 2010)

athenaesword said:


> haha you gotta be kidding right.. i'm on my third playthrough of ME2 and it's miles ahead of DA. DA's monsters get really boring after awhile - half the monsters you fight are just different iterations of darkspawn and they all look alike. the story's not too shabby but some parts are just plain long and drawn out i.e the fade. also, the fact that the game is extremely unbalanced and *biased towards mages* is quite abit of a turnoff. ME2, on the other hand, was a masterpiece.



Sorry sounds good to me lol.  About time they got nurfed hated them in NWN1\2 they are way to powerful for other chars and one who gets hit the worsted was the archer lol.

ME2 not played it, and it be a loong time until i do because i don't need some game to decide when  crouch or not i'm fully able to press buttons to do this.  I liked the story to ME1 but taking out the mach pissed me off ( unless it is there or been added ) and there is a few other things i don't like about the game.  The game sounds to console ish and simple for my liking.  IMO for a game to be a masterpiece to me it needs no cutdown console ish BS for me as i'm a PC gamer unless i had it on a console which will not happen either lol..  Simple games or games made simple bored the crap out of me which are all none coop games if in MP.

People don't like complicated games no more with loads of keys and game companys eat it up as it makes it easier for them too. Like i hated fast traveling in OB or FO3 it just cheapens the game and you complete it sooner which will not do you any good in the end.


----------



## athenaesword (May 19, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Sorry sounds good to me lol.  About time they got nurfed hated them in NWN1\2 they are way to powerful for other chars and one who gets hit the worsted was the archer lol.
> 
> ME2 not played it, and it be a loong time until i do because i don't need some game to decide when  crouch or not i'm fully able to press buttons to do this.  I liked the story to ME1 but taking out the mach pissed me off ( unless it is there or been added ) and there is a few other things i don't like about the game.  The game sounds to console ish and simple for my liking.  IMO for a game to be a masterpiece to me it needs no cutdown console ish BS for me as i'm a PC gamer unless i had it on a console which will not happen either lol..  Simple games or games made simple bored the crap out of me which are all none coop games if in MP.
> 
> People don't like complicated games no more with loads of keys and game companys eat it up as it makes it easier for them too. Like i hated fast traveling in OB or FO3 it just cheapens the game and you complete it sooner which will not do you any good in the end.



haha i guess we're just different then. thank god for fast travelling. you seriously like crawling through 20 mins backward fighting the same monsters after forgetting to pick up something you left in town halfway across the map?

you should give me2 a shot. i agree me1 was good, but me2 trumps it every single way. they really fixed everything that was bad with me1. the game doesn't get boring at all, story is amazing, gameplay's just smooth as pie (whereas DA gets choppy in some areas). it just seems like the game devs really put a tonne of effort into me2. and yeah i get what you mean by consolish games. i myself am a pc gaming fan, and wouldn't buy a console over a new graphic card, but me2 doesn't have that feel, even though it was released on the other platforms as well. it's as much as pc game as any, and definitely worth a shot. 

if you compare me1 to da, i could give it to you. but da doesn't have a shot against me2 in my books


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 19, 2010)

me2 is better you say??? i remember in more then 1 situation my AI partners would run out and get shot in the face and die multiple times at least with ME1 the ai was more passive and you had more control. in dragon age i have complete control if i so choose eitherway im not really impressed with any of them like Oblvion fallout 3 there all mediocure great concept good ideas but overall poor execution in key areas


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 19, 2010)

+1 to athenaesword

I agree, Mass Effect 2 kept you interested at all times. DA:O was definitely one of the best RPG games i've played in years. But Mass Effect 2 gets my vote. Btw long time no see athenaesword


----------



## athenaesword (May 19, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> me2 is better you say??? i remember in more then 1 situation my AI partners would run out and get shot in the face and die multiple times at least with ME1 the ai was more passive and you had more control. in dragon age i have complete control if i so choose eitherway im not really impressed with any of them like Oblvion fallout 3 there all mediocure great concept good ideas but overall poor execution in key areas



true that.. if there's one complaint i have with me2 it's that the AI isn't the brightest out there. i don't really have an argument for that - all i can say is it's a minor annoyance rather than a dealbreaker (which i guess defers for the individual), whereas dragon age got so boring at points it just killed it for me.


----------



## athenaesword (May 19, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> +1 to athenaesword
> 
> I agree, Mass Effect 2 kept you interested at all times. DA:O was definitely one of the best RPG games i've played in years. But Mass Effect 2 gets my vote. Btw long time no see athenaesword



hey how's it going man.. haven't been on these boards for some time. taking a couple weeks break to enjoy my new hd5870 so i thought i might get on here a lil heh.


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 19, 2010)

athenaesword said:


> hey how's it going man.. haven't been on these boards for some time. taking a couple weeks break to enjoy my new hd5870 so i thought i might get on here a lil heh.



It's all good  The 5870 is cool. You must be having a blast upgrading from the GTX260 to a 5870 eh? lol


----------



## athenaesword (May 19, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> It's all good  The 5870 is cool. You must be having a blast upgrading from the GTX260 to a 5870 eh? lol



yeah i decided to get one so i can play games without worrying about lags for 3 weeks, then ima sell it off cus i'll be going to hong kong for an internship for almost 3 months. 

i just reinstalled DA today i started a human rogue.. been 2 hours and i'm pretty bored already haha. i got an  SC2 beta key from a friend probably going to play that intead haha.  what've you been playin?


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 19, 2010)

athenaesword said:


> yeah i decided to get one so i can play games without worrying about lags for 3 weeks, then ima sell it off cus i'll be going to hong kong for an internship for almost 3 months.
> 
> i just reinstalled DA today i started a human rogue.. been 2 hours and i'm pretty bored already haha. i got an  SC2 beta key from a friend probably going to play that intead haha.  what've you been playin?



Lol, congrats on the intership  You should get an alienware laptop lol.

I've been playing GTA EFLC, Splinter cell conviction, AC II, nfs shift and good ol street fighter iv


----------



## athenaesword (May 19, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Lol, congrats on the intership  You should get an alienware laptop lol.
> 
> I've been playing GTA EFLC, Splinter cell conviction, AC II, nfs shift and good ol street fighter iv



haha nah i like light and portable. although at times i do wish it has more processing power.. i can't even play 1080p clips on my thinkpad without it lagging to death.

that's alot of fps style stuff.. you tried out starcraft 2 beta?


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 19, 2010)

athenaesword said:


> haha nah i like light and portable. although at times i do wish it has more processing power.. i can't even play 1080p clips on my thinkpad without it lagging to death.
> 
> that's alot of fps style stuff.. you tried out starcraft 2 beta?



Not a fan of a starcraft lol. Not a startegy fan either. Except i loved Command and conquer generals- zero hour  get an m11x then, its light and portable.


----------



## Lionheart (May 20, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Not a fan of a starcraft lol


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 20, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


>



LOL!  I've never even tried any of the Starcraft games lol. Only strategy games i've played are DOTA and Generals zero hour.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 20, 2010)

Not a fan of Starcraft either


----------



## athenaesword (May 20, 2010)

it's alright..it's only the longest living PC game ever.


----------



## Lionheart (May 20, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> LOL!  I've never even tried any of the Starcraft games lol. Only strategy games i've played are DOTA and Generals zero hour.



Lol just muckin around bro, but yeah I obviously luv starcraft but everyones different but its awesome that you liked C&C zero, they were the days for me, luved that game back in the day



1Kurgan1 said:


> Not a fan of Starcraft either


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 20, 2010)

athenaesword said:


> it's alright..it's only the longest living PC game ever.



Haha. I sense sarcasm 



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Lol just muckin around bro, but yeah I obviously luv starcraft but everyones different but its awesome that you liked C&C zero, they were the days for me, luved that game back in the day



I checked on some reviews a lil while ago, and the game looks great. And yeeeaah! I loved C&C. I got the 4 disc deluxe edition of the game  Its my favourite startegy game! Loving doing skirmish with friends  hehe.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 20, 2010)

I only seem to like AoE, don't like Sci-Fi strat games, I want to have knights, castles, cannons, those kinds of things. Zerglings just aren't for me.


----------



## a_ump (May 20, 2010)

played it some but felt lost, like it was too big for me lol. one thing i liked bout WoW dury my trial was the area to comeplete a quest was labeled on the map, not directly but the area. enough to get you there but still make you search some.

unless there's an addon i can dl for dragon age origins, my days with that game are over. seemed fun but to blown up for me.


----------



## athenaesword (May 20, 2010)

if you didn't come into starcraft early it's hard to enjoy the game cus everyone that's still playing's kinda godlike already.. until sc2 came along at least. any game isn't fun if you can't last 10 minutes against the average player... it's only fun if you win more than you lose. 

btw i'm only saying this cus i lose more than i win, but i respect the game for what it is. i'm trying out sc2, and as far as i can tell, if you never got into starcraft, now's the time to get in lol.

yeah i get what you mean kurgan, i'm more of an epic fantasy guy than sci fi.. been that way even with books. that's why i played more warcraft than sc


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 20, 2010)

I never even really played SC, just watched others, I don't play those types of games to build a small army and zerg, if I want to kill people fast and with quick cut throat strategy's I play FPS's. I just like to sit back, make a huge town, have it set how I like, get my massive army on and start my crusade on the poor bastard next to me (usually hoping its Napoleon, he's a resilient one, but when he gives up god does he cry like a baby). Just can't competitive RTS play, saps the fun out of it for me. I never tried WC II or III, I really need to try them.


----------



## Lionheart (May 20, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I never even really played SC, just watched others, I don't play those types of games to build a small army and zerg, if I want to kill people fast and with quick cut throat strategy's I play FPS's. I just like to sit back, make a huge town, have it set how I like, get my massive army on and start my crusade on the poor bastard next to me (usually hoping its Napoleon, he's a resilient one, but when he gives up god does he cry like a baby). Just can't competitive RTS play, saps the fun out of it for me. I never tried WC II or III, I really need to try them.



Lol kinda reminds me of Empire Earth, you ever play that game?


----------



## Shadowdust (Jul 9, 2010)

I haven't seen anything about it on any threads here but Leliana's Song, a new DLC was released a couple of days ago. It's supposed to allow you to play through Leliana's past before coming to Ferelden.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 9, 2010)

Shadowdust said:


> I haven't seen anything about it on any threads here but Leliana's Song, a new DLC was released a couple of days ago. It's supposed to allow you to play through Leliana's past before coming to Ferelden.





> A standalone adventure in which you play as Leliana during the mission--and betrayal--that changed her forever.
> 
> It is years before the Blight, and Leliana is a young bard whose curiosities run more to passion than to the Chant of Light. Her mentor, Marjolaine, is determined to inflict the Orlesian game of intrigue on Ferelden. It is a time of adventure and excitement. And it cannot last.
> 
> ...



Here's the link http://social.bioware.com/page/da1-dlc
560 BW Points | 560 MS Points | $6.99 PSN


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 9, 2010)

Quick question all. I love RPGs, but hate when I have to control more than 1 character, and I think Dragon Age has the option of controlling more than one. Is there any way I can get away with just focusing on one character with this game and not have to worry about the others?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 9, 2010)

yea u can focus on 1... Dragon age has a system much like Final Fantasy 12 where your allies can be instructed to react automatically during certain situations etc... everyone in awhile u gotta do it manually but otherwise the game can be played through using just 1 character


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 9, 2010)

Hmm damn maybe I should have picked it up during the sale then. I watched a couple videos and once I saw multiple characters I said no. Then again I was broke back then


----------



## AsRock (Jul 9, 2010)

For best gameplay  NO imo, your better of tweaking them while your pauseed\playing  as letting them to do there lvl ups and fighting can be annoying.

Like you might want to move the healer out of the way or even use her  to heal you or all your party or take advantage with the archer.

The chars ended up much more stronger when i lvled them my self mostly the healer.

Taking control  of them is not bad it actually gives you a break.


----------



## Shadowdust (Jul 9, 2010)

I finished the new DLC last night and it was pretty cool being able to play through Leliana's back story. It would be cool if they released something like this for each of the characters that you recruit throughout the game. I know Sten could definitely use a DLC like this.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 9, 2010)

Shadowdust said:


> I finished the new DLC last night and it was pretty cool being able to play through Leliana's back story. It would be cool if they released something like this for each of the characters that you recruit throughout the game. I know Sten could definitely use a DLC like this.



Yeah,  not all that much known about him he was not the most talkitive was he lol.  

I guess it did not take you long to complete huh ?


----------



## Shadowdust (Jul 9, 2010)

Not too long. It took about about two hours to play through it while taking it easy. The difficulty seemed a bit higher than my main Origins character, but I think that has more to do with the fact I couldn't set my characters skills from scratch since they all start out at level 10.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 14, 2010)

Shadowdust said:


> Not too long. It took about about two hours to play through it while taking it easy. The difficulty seemed a bit higher than my main Origins character, but I think that has more to do with the fact I couldn't set my characters skills from scratch since they all start out at level 10.



Goto the shop owner at the start of the game he sells some thing that can reset your skills .


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 14, 2010)

Is the gameplay for this good? I've watched videos a few times and it looks kinda meh, lots of macro management more than interaction. I have been a fan of the final fantasy series. I've beaten 9, 10 and 12, and played some of 7. Other turn based rpgs i never completed: digital devil saga 2, dragon quest 8. So is it more along those lines, or is it like oblivion when you click to attack, right click to block, that kind of thing


----------



## AsRock (Jul 14, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Is the gameplay for this good? I've watched videos a few times and it looks kinda meh, lots of macro management more than interaction. I have been a fan of the final fantasy series. I've beaten 9, 10 and 12, and played some of 7. Other turn based rpgs i never completed: digital devil saga 2, dragon quest 8. So is it more along those lines, or is it like oblivion when you click to attack, right click to block, that kind of thing



Gameplay is great and guessing it's the pausing thats bothering you.  Well on easy pausing is not required but play it on hard it really helps in those tricky moments.  I find being fully zoomed out annoyied me endlessly but zoom in one step and it's more like NWN


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 14, 2010)

Final fantasy 12 i liked to a degree, though was kinda a joke once u got higher level. You just watched as they attacked and healed themselves. Now i tried baulders gate 2 way way back. I found it so boring and complex(i think), either way i didnt like it and only played past the first room.


----------

